# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια της Ελλάδας  (Greeks Ports) >  Δελτίο Ραφήνας - ΟΛΡ (Rafina - RPA report)

## nicky

Δεκέμβρης...και όμως ο καιρός και η κίνηση στο λιμάνι, πάνε κόντρα στο ημερολόγιο...
Κυριακή  04-12-05, ώρα 06:00 σκοτάδι ακόμα...και όμως τα ΙΧ πολλά εδώ...ο καιρός προμηνύεται καλοκαιρινός....άπνοια....
Σε λίγο στα γραφεία κάτω στις καμάρες επικρατεί συνωστισμός....
Ώρα αναχώρησης του "ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α" 07:35 για ¶νδρο - Τήνο - Μύκονο...
Αρχίζει σε λίγο να φαίνεται το πρώτο φως της ημέρας....ένα πανέμορφο πορτοκαλοκίτρινο που μπερδεύεται με το γαλάζιο.....ο ωραιότερος ζωγραφικός πίνακας.....που βλέπουν τα μάτια σου....Όσο περνάει η ώρα και πλησιάζει αυτή της αναχώρησης, η κίνηση ολοένα και αυξάνει...
Ο καιρός κατάλληλος για μια μονοήμερη εκδρομή στην ¶νδρο ή στην Τήνο...
Το πλοίο φεύγει...με αρκετή κίνηση....
Κατά τις 10:00 στην προβλήτα αρχίζουν οι βόλτες....ζευγάρια, παππούδες με εγγόνια, μανάδες με καρότσια....Τα  ΙΧ  αρχίζουν να παρκάρουν σε όλο το μήκος του λιμανιού, για να απολαύσουν οι ιδιοκτήτες τους τον καφέ τους στις καφετέριες του λιμανιού....
Απόγευμα.....από τα νησιά τα πλοία έρχονται φορτωμένα από τους εκδρομείς του Σαββατοκύριακου....και το Πηνελόπη με πληρότητα 100%...
992 άτομα, 190 ΙΧ, 6 φορτηγά, 20 δίκυκλα, 4 treilers....
Όχι....δεν είναι κίνηση Αυγούστου.....Δεκεμβρίου είναι....
Ώρα 18:40....Το  Πηνελόπη δένει....και αρχίζει να βγάζει....να βγάζει.....στο λιμάνι το αδιαχώρητο.....
Το  Aqua έχει ήδη φύγει για κάτω....σε λίγο φεύγει και το Πηνελόπη για το τοπικό του στην ¶νδρο....
Σιγά - σιγά το λιμάνι αδειάζει....ανασυγροτεί δυνάμεις για το επόμενο Σαββατοκύριακο.....

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Δεκέμβρης...και όμως ο καιρός και η κίνηση στο λιμάνι, πάνε κόντρα στο ημερολόγιο...
> Κυριακή  04-12-05, ώρα 06:00 σκοτάδι ακόμα...και όμως τα ΙΧ πολλά εδώ...ο καιρός προμηνύεται καλοκαιρινός....άπνοια....
> Σε λίγο στα γραφεία κάτω στις καμάρες επικρατεί συνωστισμός....
> Ώρα αναχώρησης του "ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α" 07:35 για ¶νδρο - Τήνο - Μύκονο...
> Αρχίζει σε λίγο να φαίνεται το πρώτο φως της ημέρας....ένα πανέμορφο πορτοκαλοκίτρινο που μπερδεύεται με το γαλάζιο.....ο ωραιότερος ζωγραφικός πίνακας.....που βλέπουν τα μάτια σου....Όσο περνάει η ώρα και πλησιάζει αυτή της αναχώρησης, η κίνηση ολοένα και αυξάνει...
> Ο καιρός κατάλληλος για μια μονοήμερη εκδρομή στην ¶νδρο ή στην Τήνο...
> Το πλοίο φεύγει...με αρκετή κίνηση....
> Κατά τις 10:00 στην προβλήτα αρχίζουν οι βόλτες....ζευγάρια, παππούδες με εγγόνια, μανάδες με καρότσια....Τα  ΙΧ  αρχίζουν να παρκάρουν σε όλο το μήκος του λιμανιού, για να απολαύσουν οι ιδιοκτήτες τους τον καφέ τους στις καφετέριες του λιμανιού....
> Απόγευμα.....από τα νησιά τα πλοία έρχονται φορτωμένα από τους εκδρομείς του Σαββατοκύριακου....και το Πηνελόπη με πληρότητα 100%...
> ...


Απίστευτη καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας στο φόρουμ και να φανταστείς ότι είμουν χτές και εγώ εκεί Όλα όσα ανεφέρεις παραπάνω τα έζησα απο κοντά .......

----------


## konstantinoskelesis

ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΒΑΖΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ.... ΟΛΟ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ.... ΔΕΝ ΛΕΩ ΟΤ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ Η ΟΤΙ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΠΑΡΑΠΟΝΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΕΝΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΥΡΟ Η ΣΤΗΝ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ ΠΧ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΝΑ - ΔΥΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΑΚΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΕΣ???????????????????? ΕΛΕΟΣ ΠΙΑ...............  :Mad:

----------


## οπτήρ

> ΓΙΑΤΙ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΕΝΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΥΡΟ Η ΣΤΗΝ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ ΠΧ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΝΑ - ΔΥΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΑΚΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΕΣ?


Πράγματι, τρεις νησιωτικοί προορισμοί όλοι κι όλοι από Ραφήνα, άντε τέσσερις με την Εύβοια -Ανδρος, Τήνος, Μύκονος, Μαρμάρι- ακούγονται λίγοι. Τουλάχιστον το Λαύριο συνδέεται με περισσότερους προορισμούς : Κέα, Κύθνος, Σύρος, Τήνος, Ανδρος, αλλά και Αγιος Ευστράτιος, Λήμνος, Σαμοθράκη, Καβάλα.

Ομως :

- Το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας έχει το κατάλληλο μήκος προκυμαίας, βάθος και τα παρόμοια για να δεχτεί π.χ., μια και μιλάμε για Σύρο και Σαντορίνη, κάποιο Blue Star ή έστω τον "Κορνάρο" ή τη "Δημητρούλα", πάνω από 120 μέτρα μήκος το καθένα, και μάλιστα *ταυτόχρονα* με κάποιο ή κάποια από τα διάφορα Superferry II, Aqua Jewel και λοιπά που σήμερα αναχωρούν από Ραφήνα;

- Συμφέρει την, π.χ. Blue Star, να φέρει το "Ιθάκη", με χωρητικότητα 1.440 επιβάτες και 240 ΙΧ, στη Ραφήνα; Μήπως συμφέρει τη GA Ferries (γεια σου καπτά-Μάκη άρχοντα  :Very Happy: ) να φέρει τη "Δημητρούλα", με χωρητικότητα κοντά 2.000 επιβάτες και 300 ΙΧ; Πώς θα τα γεμίσουν;

- Ορρωδώ προ της εικόνας του αδιαχωρήτου που θα επικρατήσει στη Ραφήνα και στη Λεωφόρο Μαραθώνος, τον μοναδικό δρόμο που τη συνδέει με την υπόλοιπη Αττική, κάθε φορά που εκατοντάδες μαζεμένα ΙΧ (ακόμα χειρότερα αν πρόκειται για φορτηγά) θα κατεβαίνουν ή θα ανεβαίνουν από το λιμάνι λίγες ώρες πριν την αναχώρηση ή μετά την άφιξη ενός τέτοιου πλοίου, *επιπρόσθετα* από όσα ήδη ανεβοκατεβαίνουν για τα άλλα δρομολόγια  :Surprised:  Το μποτιλιάρισμα θα φτάνει με αισιόδοξους υπολογισμούς μέχρι το Πικέρμι, με μετριοπαθείς μέχρι την Ανω Μπαλάνα και με απαισιόδοξους μέχρι τον Χολαργό  :Razz: 

Γι΄αυτό, όπως είπε και ο Σταμάτης Γονίδης, "Μη θίγετε τα κακώς κείμενα"  :Wink:

----------


## οπτήρ

> [...] Το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας έχει το κατάλληλο μήκος προκυμαίας, βάθος και τα παρόμοια [...];


Ο,τι διατυπώνει ο άσχετος με τη ναυτική τέχνη ανεξοικείωτος παρατηρητής (εγώ) ως [ρητορικό] ερώτημα, τεκμηριώνει με ακριβή ναυτική ορολογία ο ειδικός (η ΠΕΠΕΝ) ως θέση.

Ακριβής αντιγραφή - επικόλληση (δεν επενέβην ούτε στο ανορθόγραφο "ελλειπής") του χωρίου για το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας από την τελευταία "Ετήσια έκθεση για τα προβλήματα των λιμένων" της Πανελλήνιας Ενωσης Πλοιάρχων Εμπορικού Ναυτικού (ΠΕΠΕΝ) : 
  
 "Το δεύτερο λιμάνι της Ελλάδος σε κίνηση επιβατών και οχημάτων είναι το χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα του όρου «μη λιμάνι». Όμως, τι ειρωνεία, έχει αναβαθμιστεί από λιμενικό ταμείο σε οργανισμό. Δεν προστατεύεται από λιμενοβραχίονα, έχει περιορισμένο βύθισμα στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος της λιμενολεκάνης και λανθασμένο προσανατολισμό στους προβλήτες. Δεν έχει ούτε μια ολόκληρη θέση ( L ) πρυμνοπλαγιοδέτησης. Οι προσκρουστήρες, όπου υπάρχουν, είναι ελαστικά αυτοκινήτων. Ο φωτισμός είναι ελλειπής και η φωτοσήμανση ανύπαρκτη. Ο χερσαίος χώρος δεν εξυπηρετεί τον όγκο των αυτοκινήτων κατά τις ημέρες αιχμής. Δεν υπάρχει αίθουσα αναμονής για τους επιβάτες και οι χώροι υγιεινής είναι απαράδεκτοι."

Αυτά ακριβώς εννοούσα, καπετάνιε, όμως δεν ξέρω καλά τη γλώσσα : λέω τη μπίντα "κολωνάκι", το ιβιλάι "κορδόνι" και το κατάστρωμα "όροφο", και όταν ακούω για γέφυρα νομίζω ότι αναφέρονται στη Ρίου - Αντιρρίου ή στη γυμναστική άσκηση  :Sad: ...

----------


## Giorgos_D

Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι στη Ραφήνα δεν είναι επιθυμητό το λιμάνι από τους ντόπιους και για αυτό οτι έργα έχουν γίνει σταμάτησαν στη μέση.
Χαρακτηριστικό για την καλή τοποθεσία του λιμανιού είναι οτι το Ιθάκη την πρώτη του χρονιά στην Ελλάδα, από τη Ραφήνα είχε καλύτερες πληρότητες από οτι την επόμενη χρονιά από Πειραιά...

----------


## Paralia

Η πληρότητα ενός πλοίου δεν εξαρτάται μόνο από το πλοίο, το δρομολόγιο και το λιμάνι αφετηρίας, αλλά και από τα ποια πλοία ανταγωνίζεται την κάθε χρονιά.

----------


## konstantinoskelesis

Ποτε θα σταματησει να ταξιδευει το ΣΦ2??????????? ΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΤΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΑΝ ΘΑ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΜΕΡΑ?????? ΣΕ ΠΟΣΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΘΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΙΘΑΚΗ ΜΟΝΙΜΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ???????????????? ΘΑ ΤΟ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΤΕ??????????????

----------


## George

> Ποτε θα σταματησει να ταξιδευει το ΣΦ2???????????


Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα ποτέ εκτός αν παρουσιαστεί αγοραστής που να πληρώσει γερά για να το αποκτήσει ή παραδώσει πνεύμα το βαπόρι.




> ΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΤΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΑΝ ΘΑ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΜΕΡΑ??????


Απάντηση δεν υπάρχει γιατί το πλοίο που θα αντικαταστήσει επάξια το ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΕΡΥ μάλλον δεν έχει ναυπηγηθεί ακόμα.




> ΣΕ ΠΟΣΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΘΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΙΘΑΚΗ ΜΟΝΙΜΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ????????????????


Ήταν μόνιμο και έφυγε. Πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι μάλλον δεν θα ξαναέρθει.




> ΘΑ ΤΟ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΤΕ??????????????


Απάντησα δύο γραμμές παραπάνω.

----------


## konstantinoskelesis

ΠΟΙΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ Τ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΗΣΕΙ Η ΡΑΦΗΝΑ?????????????????? :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:  ??????????????????

----------


## George

Το μεγαλύτερο καράβι ήταν το ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΕΡΥ το πρώτο το οποίο τα είχε βρει μπαστούνια. Θα μπορούσε να φιλοξενίσει και το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ λόγω των ελικτικών του δυνατοτήτων αλλά το θέμα είναι όταν πιάνουν οι καιροί που θα σταθούν αυτά τα βαπόρια;

----------


## konstantinoskelesis

ΘΥΜΑΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΙΝ 4-5 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΥΜΑΜΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΟ HIFGSPEED 2 ΕΚΑΝΕ ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΣΥΡΟ-ΠΑΡΟ-ΝΑΞΟ-ΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΘΥΜΑΜΕ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΜΕ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ. ΕΤΥΧΕ ΝΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΟ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΓΕΜΑΤΟ ΟΛΟ.....
ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΒΑΖΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ Η ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΠΑΡΟΜΟΙΟ??????????????????????????????????? :Confused:   :Confused: 

ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ Η ΡΑΦΗΝΑ.....
ΟΛΟ 
1)ΑΝΔΡΟ-ΤΗΝΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ
2)ΤΗΝΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ-ΠΑΡΟ
3)ΤΗΝΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ-ΠΑΡΟ-ΝΑΞΟ

----------


## Paralia

Το 2001 υπήρχε αυτό το δρομολόγιο που αναφέρεις από το Highspeed 2 και δεν νομίζω πως είχε τόσο μεγάλη επιτυχία. Λόγω της μεγάλης απόστασης (155-160 μίλια), και των πολλών ενδιάμεσων προορισμών, το πλοίο έκανε 1 δρομολόγιο την ημέρα αντί για 2 που κάνουν την καλοκαιρινή περίοδο τα highspeed.
Γενικότερα πάντως για τη Ραφήνα, αν και η κατάσταση έχει βελτιωθεί από το 2004, το λιμάνι δεν έχει τις υποδομές για να υποδεχτεί μεγάλο αριθμό πλοίων.

----------


## konstantinoskelesis

ΠΟΙΕΣ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΕΙΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΕΧΤΕΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΕΡΟ ΑΡΙΘΜΟ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ??????????
    ΟΤΙ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ...
            Κ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΟ 2010 ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΦ2 ΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΑΛΛΟ.....
       ΤΟ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΣΚΥΛΟ-ΒΑΡΕΘΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΚΑΙΡΟΥ..... ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ....
                                     ''ΣΚΥΛΙ" ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ....

----------


## shipfan

Τί χρειάζεται η Ραφήνα?
Ας εξαιρέσουμε την Δημοτική Αρχή, η οποία προεκλογικά τουλάχιστον αν θυμάμαι καλά, ήθελε να φύγει το λιμάνι, γιατί λέει καταστρέφει την πόλη. Όμως να μην ξεχνάμε και το πόσοι ζουν από την κίνηση του λιμανιού.
Η Ραφήνα, δε παύει να αποτελεί απλά μια προβλήτα στο Αιγαίο.Δεν έχει τη δυνατότητα να κρατήσει με ασφάλεια, σε δύσκολες καιρικές συνθήκες μεγάλα πλοία.
Τέλος θα αναφερθώ στην πρόσβαση στη Ραφήνα, η οποία αν και βελτιώθηκε με την "αναβάθμιση" της Μαραθώνος, δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολη-άνετη για το λεκανοπέδιο. Λείπει το τρένο.
Στο παρελθόν να μην ξεχνάμε ότι η Strintzis Lines έκανε και δρομολόγια για Δωδεκάνησα από Ραφήνα.

----------


## konstantinoskelesis

ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΞΑΝΑΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΥΤ ΤΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ?
ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΑΓΚΑΜΣΕΝΟΣ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ ΝΑ ΤΡΧΕΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΔΩΔΕΚΑΝΗΣΑ! ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΛΑΥΡΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΔΙΚΗΜΕΝΟ ΣΑΝ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ...
ΕΧΕΙ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΚΥΛΟΠΝΙΧΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΚΑΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΞΙΟΠΙΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ... :Wink:  
ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ 3 ΜΙΚΡΑ ΤΑΧΥΠΛΟΑ
1) ΣΕΑΤΖΕΤ
2) ΦΛΑΙΝΓΚΑΤ 3
3) ΣΟΥΠΕΡΤΖΕΤ ΤΑ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟΚΥΡΙΑΚΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ

1 ΑΠΟ ΤΑ 3 ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΝΗΣΙΑ :Confused:  

ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ 3 ΠΑΝΕ ΤΗΝΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ Κ ΠΑΡΟ ΤΟ ΣΕΑΤΖΕΤ??????

ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΑΘΗΝΑ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΦΕΡΟΥΝ ΞΑΝΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΟΥΛΗΘΗΚΕ?

----------


## George

Αδερφέ η κάθε εταιρία κοιτάει την τσέπη της και το συμφέρον της όπως θα έκανα κι εγώ κι εσύ και ο οποιοσδήποτε. Για να τα έχουν σε αυτές τις γραμμές σημαίνει ότι βγαίνουν... Για να μην ανοίγουν άλλες γραμμές σημαίνει ότι δε βγαίνουν. ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ, ΙΘΑΚΗ, ΣΗ ΤΖΕΤ που επιχείρησαν να κάνουν Παροναξία από Ραφήνα τα μάζεψαν κι έφυγαν. Επίσης δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν πλέον εταιρίες που σκέφτονται καραβολατρικά. Ο Πειραιάς είναι το μεγαλύτερο λιμάνι της χώρας, το πιο γνωστό, με την καλύτερη συγκοινωνιακή κάλυψη και προφανώς το πιο κοντινό λιμάνι σε πολύ περισσότερες περιοχές από ότι η Ραφήνα. Εδώ με τα υπάρχοντα καράβια και το λιμάνι φράζει. Σκέψου να έρθουν κι άλλα...
Τώρα αν δεν σου φτάνουν όλα αυτά για να πεισθείς...

----------


## delta pi

> Αδερφέ η κάθε εταιρία κοιτάει την τσέπη της και το συμφέρον της όπως θα έκανα κι εγώ κι εσύ και ο οποιοσδήποτε. Για να τα έχουν σε αυτές τις γραμμές σημαίνει ότι βγαίνουν... Για να μην ανοίγουν άλλες γραμμές σημαίνει ότι δε βγαίνουν. ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ, ΙΘΑΚΗ, ΣΗ ΤΖΕΤ που επιχείρησαν να κάνουν Παροναξία από Ραφήνα τα μάζεψαν κι έφυγαν. Επίσης δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν πλέον εταιρίες που σκέφτονται καραβολατρικά. Ο Πειραιάς είναι το μεγαλύτερο λιμάνι της χώρας, το πιο γνωστό, με την καλύτερη συγκοινωνιακή κάλυψη και προφανώς το πιο κοντινό λιμάνι σε πολύ περισσότερες περιοχές από ότι η Ραφήνα. Εδώ με τα υπάρχοντα καράβια και το λιμάνι φράζει. Σκέψου να έρθουν κι άλλα...
> Τώρα αν δεν σου φτάνουν όλα αυτά για να πεισθείς...


Λειτούργουσαν ποτέ καραβολατρικά οι ακτοπλοικές εταιρείες? :Confused:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως έχω γράψει και αλλού η σύγχρονη τάση είναι οι συγκοινωνιακές υποδομές (λιμάνια, αεροδρόμια, σιδηροδρομικοί σταθμοί) να βρίσκονται εκτός του αστικού ιστού. Ο λόγος είναι ότι τα τελευταία 30 χρόνια έχει ανέβει κατακόρυφα η χρήση του ΙΧ αυτοκινήτου όπως και ο αριθμός των διακινούμενων επιβατών. Ένα λιμάνι μέσα σε μια πόλη δημιουργεί τεράστια κυκλοφοριακά προβλήματα. Η Ραφήνα είναι μια καλή εναλακτική λύση για την αποσυμφόρηση του Πειραιά και έχει το πλεονέκτημα ότι είναι κοντά στο αεροδρόμιο. 
Όμως χρειάζονται να γίνουν υποδομές για να λειτουργήσει ένα λιμάνι στη Ραφήνα.
Χρειάζεται η βελτίωση του ίδιου του λιμανιού για την φιλοξενία των πλοίων όπως έχει γραφτεί και παραπάνω. 
Χρειάζεται βελτίωση των οδικών προσβάσεων και η κατασκευή χώρων στάθμευσης (και μακροχρόνιας στάθμευσης, για αυτούς που δεν θέλουν να πάρουν στο ταξίδι το ΙΧ, όπως συμβαίνει και στο αεροδρόμιο). Επίσης χρειάζεται και η σύνδεσή του με μέσα μαζικής μεταφοράς και ειδικότερα σταθερής τροχιάς (μετρό, προαστιακός).
Σύμφωνα με μελέτη που έχει εκπονηθεί για λογαριασμό του ΥΕΝ χρειάζονται έργα 8.320.000 Ευρώ για να μπορεί το λιμάνι να υποστηρίξει την καθημερινή αναχώρηση *δύο πλοίων των 140 m κι ενός μικρότερου καθημερινά* δηλαδή περίπου τη σημερινή κινήση του λιμανιού. Χωρίς όμως να προβλέπεται πρόσβαση σε μέσα σταθερής τροχιάς. ΗΤεχνική Έκθεση της μελέτης βρίσκεται στο δίκτυο στο http://www.yen.gr/media/27902/mp_raf.pdf.
Προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας δεν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει σαν εναλλακτική λύση του Πειραιά, παρά μόνο επικουρικά και κυρίως για μεταφορά φορτηγών και με την προϋπόθεση ότι θα γίνουν οι απαραίτητες υποδομές. Πιστεύω ότι καλύτερη εναλλακτική λύση είναι το λιμάνι του Λαυρίου.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας σε όλο του το μεγαλείο.
Για φωτογράφους και ζωγράφους, αναμφίβολα ένα από τα καλύτερα.
Για τα πλοία, τους ναυτικούς και τους επιβάτες δεν ξέρω όταν οι συνθήκες είναι όπως οι σημερινές και οι χθεσινές (8 και 9 Φεβρουαρίου 2008).
Αφιερωμένη σε όλους όσους ευθύνονται που η Ραφήνα δεν έγινε ποτέ λιμάνι σωστό (ενώ, βέβαια, τα χρήματα που δαπανήθηκαν δεν ήταν και λίγα).

Λιμάνι Ραφήνας.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Μα πραγματικά εκεί στη Ραφίνα που είναι ορθάνοιχτο *το λιμάνι* και μπάζει απο παντού δεν υπάρχει φόβος για τα πλοία?? ...


*Λιμάνι ??? Ποιό λιμάνι ???*  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 

Βλέπεις εσύ φίλε μου *giannisk88* κανένα λιμάνι -εκτός βέβαια από το κεντρικό που δένανε παλιά τα πλοία, 
και όπου τώρα δένουν μόνο ψαρόβαρκες άντε και κανένα ταχύπλοο-, όταν πηγαίνεις στην Ραφήνα ???

Για κοίταξε λίγο και την πιο πάνω φώτο του φίλου μας *Roi Baudoin,* σε αυτό το θέμα, ή την φωτογραφία του *polycas* 
στο θέμα του Superferry που έχει και τα τρία πλοία μαζί. Ποιό λιμάνι ??? Κάτι τσιμεντένια μπλόκια με κάτι μπίντες επάνω τους 
για να μπορούν να δένουν οι έρμοι οι καπεταναίοι !!!  :Sad:

----------


## scoufgian

> *Λιμάνι ??? Ποιό λιμάνι ???* 
> 
> Βλέπεις εσύ φίλε μου *giannisk88* κανένα λιμάνι -εκτός βέβαια από το κεντρικό που δένανε παλιά τα πλοία, 
> και όπου τώρα δένουν μόνο ψαρόβαρκες άντε και κανένα ταχύπλοο-, όταν πηγαίνεις στην Ραφήνα ???
> 
> Για κοίταξε λίγο και την πιο πάνω φώτο του φίλου μας *Roi Baudoin,* σε αυτό το θέμα, ή την φωτογραφία του *polycas* 
> στο θέμα του Superferry που έχει και τα τρία πλοία μαζί. Ποιό λιμάνι ??? Κάτι τσιμεντένια μπλόκια με κάτι μπίντες επάνω τους 
> για να μπορούν να δένουν οι έρμοι οι καπεταναίοι !!!


ελα ντε !!ποιο λιμανι?εδω το 1996 που προσπαθησαμε να φυγουμε, με το αγ.ραφαηλ, απο το λιμανι της ραφηνας για λημνο,με απαγορευτικο,επεσε τοσο γελιο με το πλοιαρχο που ακομα το θυμαμαι.μας λεει χαρακτηριστικα:"βρε παιδια το θεμα ειναι να μας σπρωξει καποιος να φυγουμε απο τη προβλητα.απο κει και περα πας οπου θες!!!βλεπετε κανα λιμενοβραχιονα μπροστα σας που να υπαρχει περιπτωση να πεσουμε πανω του απο τα κυματα?"

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και μην ξεχνάμε ότι όταν τα πράγματα σφίγγουν, κάποια πλοία φεύγουν από το "Λιμάνι" αυτό για να πάνε προς τον Κόλπο του Μαραθώνα.
Οι ευθύνες ανήκουν σε πολλούς και η υποκρισία περισσεύει. Επίσης, το σίγουρο είναι ότι σε όσες βελτιώσεις ή επεκτάσεις σχεδιάζονται, κατά καιρούς, οι αρμόδιοι δεν ζητούν ή δεν υπολογίζουν τις απόψεις των πλοιάρχων της Ραφήνας. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι το λιμάνι να έχει καταντήσει γεφύρι της ¶ρτας....

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Σύμφωνα με μελέτη που έχει εκπονηθεί για λογαριασμό του ΥΕΝ χρειάζονται έργα 8.320.000 Ευρώ για να μπορεί το λιμάνι να υποστηρίξει την καθημερινή αναχώρηση *δύο πλοίων των 140 m κι ενός μικρότερου καθημερινά* δηλαδή περίπου τη σημερινή κινήση του λιμανιού. Χωρίς όμως να προβλέπεται πρόσβαση σε μέσα σταθερής τροχιάς. ΗΤεχνική Έκθεση της μελέτης βρίσκεται στο δίκτυο στο http://www.yen.gr/media/27902/mp_raf.pdf.


Στην τεχνική έκθεση της παραπάνω μελέτης φαίνεται η υφιστάμενη κατάσταση:

"Ο προσήνεμος (βόρειος) μώλος του κυρίως λιμένα (τμήμα ΖΚ και ΚΛΜ), συνολικού μήκους 260.0 μέτρων περίπου, προστατεύει τη λιμενολεκάνη από *τους μικρούς σχετικά κυματισμούς βόρειας και βορειο-βορειοανατολικής διευθύνσεως* (αναπτύγματος της τάξης των 13.5 και 17.5 km αντίστοιχα). Το τμήμα ΖΚ μήκους 60 περίπου μέτρων έχει ενσωματωθεί στο αλιευτικό καταφύγιο. Ο μώλος αποτελείται από δύο ευθύγραμμα τμήματα. Το πρώτο τμήμα μήκους 130 μέτρων περίπου (τμήμα ΚΛ) έχει προσανατολισμό Δ-Α, ενώ το δεύτερο (κεκαμένο) τμήμα μήκους περίπου 50.0 μέτρων (τμήμα ΛΜ) έχει προσανατολισμό ΒΔ – ΝΑ. Πρόκειται για έργο με κατακόρυφο μέτωπο, κατασκευασμένο από προκατασκευασμένους κυψελωτούς τεχνητούς ογκολίθους σκυροδέματος εδραζόμενους επί πρίσματος λιθορριπής. Η στάθμη έδρασης των τεχνητών κυψελωτών ογκολίθων είναι -6.0 m περίπου (Κ.Ρ). Το πλάτος στέψης του προσήνεμου μώλου είναι 7.0 m ενώ η στάθμη στέψης είναι περίπου +1.6 m (ΜΣΘ).* Ο προσήνεμος μώλος του κυρίως λιμένα δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί (υπολείπεται τμήμα 380 μέτρων βλ. Σχέδιο Λ-01).*"

Όπου φαίνεται ότι *δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί ο προσήνεμος μώλος!!!* Βέβαια τυχών επέκταση του προσηνεμου μώλου θα περιορίσει την επιφάνεια ελιγμών και την λιμενολεκάνη. Σε άλλο θέμα έχουμε δει τις παραμέτρους που πρέπει να λαμβάνονατι υπόψη σε μια μελέτη λιμενικού έργου. Και δυστυχώς πολλές φορές δεν λαμβάνονται υπόψη όταν το έργο γίνεται πρόχειρα και αποσπασματικά για ψηφοθηρικούς λόγους.

----------


## gvaggelas

Εμένα μου αρέσει που μετέτρεψαν την Ραφήνα σε Οργανισμό Λιμένος Ραφήνας με Πρόεδρο, Διευθύνων Σύμβουλο και Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο λες και πρόκειται για κανένα σοβαρό λιμάνι (από όσο μπορώ να κρίνω από τις φωτογραφίες).

----------


## scoufgian

> Εμένα μου αρέσει που μετέτρεψαν την Ραφήνα σε Οργανισμό Λιμένος Ραφήνας με Πρόεδρο, Διευθύνων Σύμβουλο και Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο λες και πρόκειται για κανένα σοβαρό λιμάνι (από όσο μπορώ να κρίνω από τις φωτογραφίες).


που ξερεις φιλε gvaggelas!!μπορει να τους βοηθησει αυτο που κανανε στο να λυσουν το προβλημα του λμανιου.......... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: βρε δεν πανε καλα οι ανθρωποι

----------


## polykas

Αγαπητά μου παιδιά ,χαλαρώστε και αφήστε το λιμάνι όπως έχει με την γραφικότητα του, κάποια στιγμή ............θα εκσυχρονιστεί :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  

Ακολουθούν φωτό της 10-2-2008.

----------


## Nautikos II

Αρκετα καλες ολες!

----------


## scoufgian

πολυ καλες οι φωτογραφιες σου!!!καλα ο σερφερ αποπειρα αυτοκτονιας κανει σε μια φωτο που ειδα? :Smile:  :Smile: οσο για το λιμανι μαλλον θα το αφησουμε μονο του γιατι δεν παιρνει απο λογια......... :Smile:

----------


## polykas

Ραφήνα 19-2-2008.

1-r (2)-r.jpg


1-r-r.jpg


1-r (1)-r.jpg

----------


## kalypso

καταπληκτικές οι φωτογραφίες σου polykas!!!

----------


## Leo

Thanks Captain4 *να η απάντηση που ψάχναμε*. Μιας όμως και έχεις άμαση επαφή με τα τεκτνόμενα θα ήθελες να μας πείς γιατί είναι η μπίγα εκεί? Τι ακριβώς κάνουν? Θα συμμαζέψουν κατι τις?  Αν υπαρχει απάντηση θα μεταφέρω και αυτό το μήνυμα στο Λιμάνι της Ραφήνας.

----------


## capten4

ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΕΚΒΑΘΥΝΣΗ ,ΠΡΟΚΕΙΜΕΝΟΥ ΝΑ ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΗΘΟΥΝ ΜΠΛΟΚΙΑ ( ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΝΤΑΙ 12 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ )ΕΤΣΙ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΕΠΕΚΤΑΘΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΤΕΣ ΔΕΞΙΟΤΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΝΩΘΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΒΡΑΧΙΟΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΦΑΡΟΥ ( ΘΕΣΗ 4 )

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση, να είσαι καλά και αν υπάρχουν εξελήξεις κράτα μας ενήμερους εδώ.

----------


## scoufgian

> Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση, να είσαι καλά και αν υπάρχουν εξελήξεις κράτα μας ενήμερους εδώ.


captain4 ,ευχαριστουμε πολυ ,για τις φωτογραφιες

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Για ποιές φωτογραφίες μιλάς Γιάννη ???  :Confused:

----------


## scoufgian

> Για ποιές φωτογραφίες μιλάς Γιάννη ???


Γραψε λαθος,το Polyka ηθελα να ευχαριστησω.

----------


## Leo

Από την εφημερίδα *Έθνος* διαβάζουμε για έναν επικίνδυνο "κατάπλου"  :Surprised:

----------


## nautikos

Το τσιμεντοπλοιο της _Ραφηνας_ τη δεκαετια του '50 διακρινεται καθαρα.


Πηγη: panoramio.com

----------


## Leo

Σήμερα πήγα για πολύ λίγο και τώρα δεν καλοφαίνεται. Οι εργασίες βελτιώσης και επέκταση των έξω ντόκων με προσχώσεις κλπ συνεχίζονται.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Την παραπάνω φωτογραφία που ανέβασε ο Ναυτικός εμείς την είχαμε βρει σε κάδρο στην ταβέρνα του Ιωακείμ στη Ραφήνα και την είχαμε φωτογραφήσει. Στο κάτω μέρος του κάδρου έγραφε: "Ραφήνα 1952".
Στη συνέχεια οι μαθητές της Περιβαλλοντικής Ομάδας του 2ου ΤΕΕ Ραφήνας έκαναν επιζωγράφηση σε μια σειρά από ασπρόμαυρες φωτογραφίες που συγκέντρωσαν. 
Η εργασία έγινε στα πλαίσια προγράμματος Περιβαλλοντικής Εκπαίδευσης με τίτλο "Ιστορία του λιμανιού της Ραφήνας" για το προηγούμενο σχολικό Έτος 2006-2008.

Φέτος συμπληρώνονται 60 χρόνια από την άφιξη του τσιμεντόπλοιου στη Ραφήνα, γεγονός που σηματοδοτεί και τη δημιουργία του πρώτου κανονικού μώλου για τη Ραφήνα. Το ωραίο είναι ότι επειδή δεν γνωρίζουμε αν θα υπάρχουν εκδηλώσεις για αυτό στη Ραφήνα, σκεφτόμαστε να εκδώσουμε εμείς κάποιο μικρό άλμπουμ με τα έργα των μαθητών στα οποία αποτυπώνεται η ιστορία των 60 αυτών χρόνων μέσα από επιζωγραφισμένες φωτογραφίες, αλλά και πρωτότυποα έργα.

2ο ΤΕΕ Ραφήνας.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αν και στις δύο φωτογραφίες έχουν ρίξει ανωδομή πάνω από το τσιμεντόπλοιο διακρίνεται καθαρά η πλώρη του. Ένα πολύ καλό αφιέρωμα στο τσιμεντόπλοιο της Ραφήνας είχε κάνει ο Roi Baudoin στο θέμα για τα τσιμεντόπλοια και μάλιστα μια συζήτηση σε μια συνάντηση για αυτό και οι σχετικές απορίες ήταν η αφορμή για τη δημιουργία του συγκεκριμένου θέματος.
Μόνο τους ντόκους φτιάχνουν ή και κάποιο εξωτερικό έργο για την προστασία του λιμανιού;

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σήμερα στη Ραφήνα ρίχνουν μπλόκια και κλείνουν με επιχωμάτωση τον λιμενίσκο που υπήρχε για τα αλιευτικά σκάφη. Με τον τρόπο αυτό θα ενωθεί ο παλιός μώλος με τον ακινούριο.
Προστατευτικά έργα δεν φαίνεται να ξεκινούν.
Αν δεν γίνουν, το πρόβλημα παραμένει. Απλά, ίσως κατασκευαστούν κάποια νύχια, έτσι ώστε να μπορούν να πλαγιοδετούν περισσότερα πλοία.

Υπάρχει, πάντως, μια ενδιαφέρουσα συνέντευξη για το θέμα αυτό του διευθύνοντα συμβούλου του Οργανισμού Λιμένος Ραφήνας, κυρίου Κονταξή, σε τοπική εφημερίδα ("Επταήμερο"), από την οποία θα ανεβάσουμε κάποια αποσπάσματα

----------


## Leo

Δυό ενημερωτικές φωτογραφίες από το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας και την πρόοδο των εργασιών βελτίωσης του λιμανιού, την Παρασκευή 25 Ιουλίου 2008

P1090283.JPG

P1090281.JPG

----------


## Leo

Δυό ενημερωτικές φωτογραφίες από το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας και την πρόοδο των εργασιών βελτίωσης του λιμανιού, την Παρασκευή 25 Ιουλίου 2008

P1090283.JPG

P1090281.JPG

----------


## sylver23

δεν ξερω αμα συμφωνειτε αλλα στην ραφηνα το λιμανι το εχουν κανει ....προχειροτητες βλεπω εδω κ χρονια.χαλασε κ το ολο τοπιο κ οι μικρες παραλιες κατω απο τον αγιο νικολα.βεβαια αναμενομενο ηταν να γινει επεκταση .αλλα με τοση προχειροτητα/.??ελπιζω με τα τελευταια εργα να γινει κατι σωστο

----------


## sylver23

δεν ξερω αμα συμφωνειτε αλλα στην ραφηνα το λιμανι το εχουν κανει ....προχειροτητες βλεπω εδω κ χρονια.χαλασε κ το ολο τοπιο κ οι μικρες παραλιες κατω απο τον αγιο νικολα.βεβαια αναμενομενο ηταν να γινει επεκταση .αλλα με τοση προχειροτητα/.??ελπιζω με τα τελευταια εργα να γινει κατι σωστο

----------


## noulos

Οσο καλό και να γίνει το λιμάνι, αν δεν λυθεί το πρόβλημα της πρόσβασης σε αυτό δεν αλλάζουν και πολλά!

----------


## noulos

Οσο καλό και να γίνει το λιμάνι, αν δεν λυθεί το πρόβλημα της πρόσβασης σε αυτό δεν αλλάζουν και πολλά!

----------


## sylver23

οταν λες προβλημα της προσβασης τι εννοεις?

----------


## sylver23

οταν λες προβλημα της προσβασης τι εννοεις?

----------


## Leo

Φαντάζομαι την ασφυξία που επικρατεί απο και πρός το λιμάνι (λ. Μαραθώνος/Λιμάνι και αντίστροφα. Ασφυξία έχουν και οι προβλήτες. Είναι ένα τρελοκομείο  στο κυκλοφοριακό Π-Σ-Κ όταν 5-6 βαπόρια φεύγουν όλα απο τις 07.00 μέχρι τις 08.05... Δεν είναι? και μετάααααα ηρεμίαααα μέχρι τις 16.00 που .... έχει αφιξοαναχωρήσεις.

----------


## Leo

Φαντάζομαι την ασφυξία που επικρατεί απο και πρός το λιμάνι (λ. Μαραθώνος/Λιμάνι και αντίστροφα. Ασφυξία έχουν και οι προβλήτες. Είναι ένα τρελοκομείο  στο κυκλοφοριακό Π-Σ-Κ όταν 5-6 βαπόρια φεύγουν όλα απο τις 07.00 μέχρι τις 08.05... Δεν είναι? και μετάααααα ηρεμίαααα μέχρι τις 16.00 που .... έχει αφιξοαναχωρήσεις.

----------


## El Greco

etsi einai akrivos.

kai stis afiksis dimourgite provlima.

mporis na kanis 40 lepta gia na bgis stin leoforos Marathonos.

sizitiete edo kai kapia xronia o periferiakos Imitou na min stamatai Pikermi ala na sinexisi Rafina kai na bgeni eki pou einai to potami.

Tha glitosi i marathonos ala tha iparxi pali provlima stin isodo tou limaniou.

----------


## El Greco

etsi einai akrivos.

kai stis afiksis dimourgite provlima.

mporis na kanis 40 lepta gia na bgis stin leoforos Marathonos.

sizitiete edo kai kapia xronia o periferiakos Imitou na min stamatai Pikermi ala na sinexisi Rafina kai na bgeni eki pou einai to potami.

Tha glitosi i marathonos ala tha iparxi pali provlima stin isodo tou limaniou.

----------


## sylver23

απο αττικη οδο μεχρι πικερμι (απο ηρακλειο)ειναι 10 λεπτα.τωρα η μαραθωνος με αυξημενη κινηση θελει περιπου 20 λεπτα να την περασεις μεχρι την διασταυρωση ραφηνας.αυτο βεβαια προυποθετει να υπαρχουν τροχονομοι,που συνηθως υπαρχουν στην παλληνη κ σε καποια αλλα φαναρια.τωρα αλλες φορες δεν παει καθολου.θυμαμαι μια φορα βγηκα πικερμι κ στο πρωτο φαναρι εκανα αναστροφη κ γυρισα πισω παλι απο αττικη οδο γιατι κ στο πηγαινε κ στο ελα πηγαινες με....βασικα δεν πηγαινες.θυμαμαι που λεγανε οτι το λιμανι θα εξυπηρετει μονο ευβοια κ ανδρο κ τα υπολοιπα θα μεταφερθουν στο λαυριο.υποσχεσεις κ παλι υποσχεσεις
δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι λυση να προεκταθει η περιφερειακη.ηδη το λιμανι ειναι πηχτρα.
κ το αλλο κακο ειναι οτι η λεωφ φλεμινγκ(αυτη που ενωνει μαραθωνος με λιμανι)στο τελος της πεφτει μεσα στο κεντρο της ραφηνας ,οποτε γινετε παλι πανικος εκει.Για να ξερετε υπαρχει ενα δρομακι απο το σ/μ γαλαξιας που κοβεις δεξια κ σε παει παραλληλα με το ποταμι μεχρι την παραλια,οποτε  δεν μπλεκεις στο κεντρο.

----------


## sylver23

απο αττικη οδο μεχρι πικερμι (απο ηρακλειο)ειναι 10 λεπτα.τωρα η μαραθωνος με αυξημενη κινηση θελει περιπου 20 λεπτα να την περασεις μεχρι την διασταυρωση ραφηνας.αυτο βεβαια προυποθετει να υπαρχουν τροχονομοι,που συνηθως υπαρχουν στην παλληνη κ σε καποια αλλα φαναρια.τωρα αλλες φορες δεν παει καθολου.θυμαμαι μια φορα βγηκα πικερμι κ στο πρωτο φαναρι εκανα αναστροφη κ γυρισα πισω παλι απο αττικη οδο γιατι κ στο πηγαινε κ στο ελα πηγαινες με....βασικα δεν πηγαινες.θυμαμαι που λεγανε οτι το λιμανι θα εξυπηρετει μονο ευβοια κ ανδρο κ τα υπολοιπα θα μεταφερθουν στο λαυριο.υποσχεσεις κ παλι υποσχεσεις
δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι λυση να προεκταθει η περιφερειακη.ηδη το λιμανι ειναι πηχτρα.
κ το αλλο κακο ειναι οτι η λεωφ φλεμινγκ(αυτη που ενωνει μαραθωνος με λιμανι)στο τελος της πεφτει μεσα στο κεντρο της ραφηνας ,οποτε γινετε παλι πανικος εκει.Για να ξερετε υπαρχει ενα δρομακι απο το σ/μ γαλαξιας που κοβεις δεξια κ σε παει παραλληλα με το ποταμι μεχρι την παραλια,οποτε  δεν μπλεκεις στο κεντρο.

----------


## noulos

Εχει τύχει να κάνω απο Αγ. Παρασκευη μέχρι το γήπεδο της Ραφήνας 10' και από εκεί μέχρι το πλοίο 25'! Επίσης το περασμένο Σάββατο το Θεολόγος αναχώρησε με πάνω από μια ώρα καθυστέρηση γιατί ο κόσμος δεν μπορούσε να φτάσει στο λιμάνι. 
Εκεί είναι το μεγάλο πρόβλημα, στην είσοδο του λιμανιού!

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

> Εχει τύχει να κάνω απο Αγ. Παρασκευη μέχρι το γήπεδο της Ραφήνας 10' [...]


Μα καλά... με πόσο πήγαινες; Με 220 στην Μαραθώνος?:lol:

Είναι πάντως γεγονός πως το κυκλοφοριακό είναι ένα μεγάλο άλυτο πρόβλημα της Ραφήνας. Και κρίμα που το ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ έκοψε την επέκταση της Αττικής Οδού απο το Πικέρμι μέχρι την παραλία, μέσω του ρέματος.

Θα έκανε το Ραφήνα - Αθήνα ένα τσιγάρο δρόμο. :Cool:

----------


## polykas

*Χειμωνιάτικο το τοπίο χθες....*

1.jpg





2.jpg

----------


## vinman

Πολυ όμορφες!!
Ειδικά η πρώτη είναι σαν ζωγραφιά!!!

----------


## polykas

*Μία εικόνα από παλιό απαγορευτικό στην Ραφήνα.Γειά τον φίλο vinman.*


2 (289).jpg

----------


## vinman

> *Μία εικόνα από παλιό απαγορευτικό στην Ραφήνα.Γειά τον φίλο vinman.*
> 
> 
> 2 (289).jpg


 
Σε ευχαριστώ για την πανέμορφη φωτογραφία φίλε Polyka!!

----------


## sylver23

*1η οκτωβριου 2008.καλο μηνα και καλες φωτο να εχουμε.
αφιερωμενες σε ροι (λογω τοπου διαμονης)ροσιναντε (λογω ποπης)και λεο (λογω σουπερφερυ).
εξαιρετικα αφιερωμενες ομως ειναι στον πολυκα και λογω τοπου διαμονης αλλα και ως το συγνωμη που τον ξεχασα χτες

φωτο απο το μπαλκονακι οπως ανεβαινουμε προς αγ νικολα



φωτο απο τα κατσαβραχα (σε μια δεξαμενουλα πανω ,ξερει ο πολυκας)



και τελος φωτο απο τον αγιο νικολα



*_και ενα παραπονο.δεν γινεται να ξηλωθουν κατι φωτα του λιμανιου και μια κεραια που μπαινουν μεσα στις φωτο ακαλεστες.βρε 2 ωρες προσπαθουσα και ή που θα εκοβα καμμια πλωρη ή που αναγκαστικα θα ηταν και αυτες μεσα στην φωτο_

----------


## vinman

Κάτι παραπάνω απο εξαιρετικές!!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε Sylver!!

----------


## Rocinante

ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΕΣ. Μπραβο Sylver23 και οι 3 υπεροχες.
Ομως...
Η δευτερη λιγο με ταραξε. Λιγο πριν εβλεπα στο θεμα Ιστορικες φωτογραφιες Ραφηνας μια φωτογραφια του Capten4  με 2 αλλα πλοια στην ιδια θεση περιπου. Την τυχη εκεινων των θρυλων την γνωριζουμε. Αυτων εδω;;;

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> *1η οκτωβριου 2008.καλο μηνα και καλες φωτο να εχουμε.*
> *αφιερωμενες σε ροι (λογω τοπου διαμονης)ροσιναντε (λογω ποπης)και λεο (λογω σουπερφερυ).*
> *εξαιρετικα αφιερωμενες ομως ειναι στον πολυκα και λογω τοπου διαμονης αλλα και ως το συγνωμη που τον ξεχασα χτες*
> *φωτο απο το μπαλκονακι οπως ανεβαινουμε προς αγ νικολα*
> *φωτο απο τα κατσαβραχα (σε μια δεξαμενουλα πανω ,ξερει ο πολυκας)*
> *και τελος φωτο απο τον αγιο νικολα*
> _και ενα παραπονο.δεν γινεται να ξηλωθουν κατι φωτα του λιμανιου και μια κεραια που μπαινουν μεσα στις φωτο ακαλεστες.βρε 2 ωρες προσπαθουσα και ή που θα εκοβα καμμια πλωρη ή που αναγκαστικα θα ηταν και αυτες μεσα στην φωτο_


 
Φανταστικές φώτος.Έχω και μια αδυναμία στις νυχτερινές!

----------


## polykas

> *1η οκτωβριου 2008.καλο μηνα και καλες φωτο να εχουμε.*
> *αφιερωμενες σε ροι (λογω τοπου διαμονης)ροσιναντε (λογω ποπης)και λεο (λογω σουπερφερυ).*
> *εξαιρετικα αφιερωμενες ομως ειναι στον πολυκα και λογω τοπου διαμονης αλλα και ως το συγνωμη που τον ξεχασα χτες*
> *φωτο απο το μπαλκονακι οπως ανεβαινουμε προς αγ νικολα*
> *φωτο απο τα κατσαβραχα (σε μια δεξαμενουλα πανω ,ξερει ο πολυκας)*
> *και τελος φωτο απο τον αγιο νικολα*
> _και ενα παραπονο.δεν γινεται να ξηλωθουν κατι φωτα του λιμανιου και μια κεραια που μπαινουν μεσα στις φωτο ακαλεστες.βρε 2 ωρες προσπαθουσα και ή που θα εκοβα καμμια πλωρη ή που αναγκαστικα θα ηταν και αυτες μεσα στην φωτο_


*Πραγματικά τέλειες βραδινές φωτογραφίες.Να είστε καλά και να έρχεστε στην Ραφήνα....*

----------


## sylver23

πωπω.τι ηταν αυτο .σας ευχαριστω παιδια.οτι μπορω κανω.

----------


## mastrovasilis

Πολύ ωραίες βραδυνές φωτό φίλε sylver Να΄σαι καλά.

----------


## mastropanagos

> πωπω.τι ηταν αυτο .σας ευχαριστω παιδια.οτι μπορω κανω.


Φιλε sylver *ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΕΣ* οιφωτο σου..!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

> πωπω.τι ηταν αυτο .σας ευχαριστω παιδια.οτι μπορω κανω.


Βρε κι άλλα μπορείς... αλλά τι να λέμε τώρα  :Very Happy: . Χάθηκε να τρβήξεις μόνο το Σουπερφέρυ να σκάσει απο το κακό του ο ρόσι? (λέω εγώ τώρα). Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση και να είσαι καλά εσύ και ή τρέλα σου.... Χαιρόμαστε που είστε μαζί μας και δεν σας πήρανε σηκωτούς απο τον Αη Νικόλα  :Razz: .

----------


## sylver23

ειπα να παω στο λιμανι να το τραβηξω μονο του αλλα μετα ψιλοβαρεθηκα και λεω -αντε παναγιωτη πανε να φυγουμε αλλη φορα.αλλα λεο μην παραπονιεσαι η προηγουμενη ραφηνιωτικη βραδυνη ηταν μονο με souperferry

----------


## polykas

*Traffic Ραφήνας 7-10-2008.*


*2 (6).JPG*

----------


## dimitris

Το λιμανι της Ραφηνας Παρασκευη 10/10/2008
με αφορμη το τι λεει ο φιλος ο Roi στο θεμα της Πηνελοπης Α.  για τους και καιρους και ποσο ανοιχτο λιμανι ειναι φαινεται κι εδω και σε μια ποιο παλια φωτογραφια του φιλου polykas
rafina.jpg

----------


## dimitris

Οσο για εργα που γινονται απ΄οτι φαινεται μονο χερσαια... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Haddock

Αν εξαιρέσουμε κάποια λιμάνια/όρμους που εκ της φύσης υπάρχουν στην Ελλάδα, υπάρχει κάποια τεχνητή λιμενολεκάνη που να είναι πραγματικά λιμάνι;;; Μπλόκια πέφτουν, προβλήτες κατασκευάζονται για την ευκολότερη αποβίβαση/επιβίβαση επιβατών και Ι.Χ. αλλά τα τελικά λιμενικά έργα μόνο ασφαλή λιμάνια δεν θυμίζουν. Οι ευσεβείς πόθοι μας είναι για λιμάνια που θα μοιάζουν στο εγγύς μέλλον όπως *εδώ* στο Immingham της Αγγλίας πριν σαράντα χρόνια...

----------


## mastropanagos

Λογω κακων καιρικων συνθηκων αποψε,το Ευβοια Σταρ δεν μπορουσε να δεσει και ενω μπηκε στο λιμανι,αναγκαστηκε να ξαναβγει πιο μεσα και να ξανακανει μανουβρα και τελικα να δεσει,με λιγο δυσκολια μπορω να πω..!!

----------


## scoufgian

ενας λιμενοβραχιονας ο οποιος θα ξεκινουσε απο εκει που δενει το Highspeed και να καλυπτε τα υπολοιπα πλοια δεν θα προστατευε τα πλοια μας?και οταν λεω λιμενοβραχιονα εννοω κατι τετοιο οπως εχει η Μυτιληνη..

----------


## Leo

Χρονικά να το τοποθετήσουμε για το 2015?? Εσυ Γιάννη έχεις δίκο... αλλά που να το βρείς.

----------


## sylver23

*και για να κλεισω με την χθεσινη μου πρωινη και βραδυνη βολτα στο λιμανι της ραφηνας παραθετω την φωτο με το σουπερφερυ και το highspeed δεμενα λογω απαγορευτικου.(διακρινεται το αρτεμισια στα δεξια)

*PA121592.jpg

----------


## sylver23

εμαθα χθες απο μια φιλη μου που θα φυγουν οι γονεις της σημερα για καρυστο (ραφηνα -μαρμαρι) οτι ενα απο τα 2 πλοια δεν κανει δρομολογιο καθως εσκασε στον ντοκο..αληθευει?και αν ναι ξερουμε ποιο ??

----------


## papaioa_george

Δεν ξέρω αν το Αρτεμισία έσκασε στο ντόκο αλλά τις τελευταίες μέρες βλέπω μόνο το Εύβοια Σταρ.

----------


## captain 83

Μήπως έχει βγεί για ετήσια;Είναι και νεκρή η περίοδος αυτή, οπότε ίσως είναι περιττό να υπάρχουν δύο πλοία στην γραμμή.

----------


## sylver23

εγω ακουσα για ντοκο.τωρα τι να σας πω.αλλα περα απο αυτο εχουν περασει και 15 μερες

----------


## citcoc

Πως πανε τα εργα στο λιμανι???? Καμια φωτο?????

----------


## sylver23

δεν εχει αλλαξει κατι δραματικα.φωτο αν ειναι ας βαλουν οι ραφηνιωτες καμμια

----------


## τηνος εξπρες

γνωριζει κανεις για καποιο πλοιο την δεκαετια 1970 με το ονομα χρυσανθεμον πλοιοκτισιας αντωνιου δασυρα και δουλεψε για λιγο στη γραμμη ραφηνα - ανδρο - τηνο

----------


## esperos

> γνωριζει κανεις για καποιο πλοιο την δεκαετια 1970 με το ονομα χρυσανθεμον πλοιοκτισιας αντωνιου δασυρα και δουλεψε για λιγο στη γραμμη ραφηνα - ανδρο - τηνο


Πήγαινε  στο  ευρετήριο  ιστορικών  πλοίων  και  θα  το  βρεις.

----------


## τηνος εξπρες

esperos σε ευχαριστω βρηκα αυτο που ηθελα

----------


## polykas

*Ασφαλή Λιμάνι Ραφήνας 4-12-2008.*

*Απαγορευτικό*

*Οι φωτό αφιερώνονται στους ανταποκριτές της Τήνου.*

12345.jpg

xggh (5).jpg

xggh (4).jpg

xggh (3).jpg

xggh.JPG

----------


## polykas

*Aπαγορευτικό 4-12-2008.*

PC040003.JPG

----------


## polykas

*Παραθέτω και δύο φωτό με το εκκλησάκι του Αγίου Νικολάου όπου εορτάζει αύριο.Θα υπάρξει βέβαια ανταπόκριση.Τις αφιερώνω βέβαια στον αγαπητό μας ΑΦΕΝΤΙΚΟ.*

PC040008.JPG

PC040012.JPG

----------


## sylver23

ας βαλω και καποιες φωτο απο το προχθεσινο απαγορευτικο στην ραφηνα,μετα την συναντηση ακριβως.
οι φωτο σαν ποιοτητα κτλ δεν λενε τπτ διοτι ηταν λιγο δυσκολο να τραβηξεις καθως ολα κουνιοντουσταν.θα ακολουθησουν και βιντεακια

PC042185.jpg

PC042194.jpg

PC042209.jpg

PC042211.jpg

PC042213.jpg

----------


## sylver23

και μια ακομα..

PC042216.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

> και μια ακομα..
> 
> PC042216.jpg


Χαλασμος Κυριου, ωραιος ο Sylver

----------


## sylver23

και να σκεφτεις οτι οσο καθομασταν φουντωνε κι αλλο.9 καβους ειχε ριξει το πηνελοπη και 10 το θεολογος.και απο οτι φαινετε και εδω αλλα και στου πολυκα ειχε σηκωμενο τον καταπελτη.

----------


## Nautikos II

Ετσι ακριβως, μιλουν οι εικονες

----------


## sylver23

αφου οπως λεει και ο ναυτικος μιλουν οι εικονες,ας μιλησουν και τα βιντεο
_πατηστε πανω για αναπαραγωγη_

----------


## laz94

Γειά σου ρε sylver με τα ωραία σου......... :Wink:  :Razz:  :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## Nautikos II

> αφου οπως λεει και ο ναυτικος μιλουν οι εικονες,ας μιλησουν και τα βιντεο
> _πατηστε πανω για αναπαραγωγη_


Εσυ ρε λεβεντη γυρισες ταινια, πρωτος :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

ευχαριστω παιδια!!! :Razz:  :Razz: το απολαυσαμε ιδιαιτερα οσοι ειμασταν εκει....

----------


## papaioa_george

> και να σκεφτεις οτι οσο καθομασταν φουντωνε κι αλλο.9 καβους ειχε ριξει το πηνελοπη και 10 το θεολογος.και απο οτι φαινετε και εδω αλλα και στου πολυκα ειχε σηκωμενο τον καταπελτη.


Τόσο ανοιχτό που είναι το λιμάνι πως να ρίξουν λιγότερους κάβους με αυτόν τον καιρό; Τί γίνεται εκεί με τα έργα ; Είναι μόνο επίγεια ή μήπως θα κάνουν και κανένα κυματοθραύστη; Α , και πολύ ωραία τα βιντεάκια. Μου αρέσουν γιατί δείχνουν πολύ πιο καλά από μια εικόνα την ένταση του ανέμου.

----------


## captain 83

Εμενα γιατί δεν μου ανοίγει το βίντεο; Δε βρίσκω το λινκ παραπάνω.

----------


## sylver23

> Τόσο ανοιχτό που είναι το λιμάνι πως να ρίξουν λιγότερους κάβους με αυτόν τον καιρό; Τί γίνεται εκεί με τα έργα ; Είναι μόνο επίγεια ή μήπως θα κάνουν και κανένα κυματοθραύστη; Α , και πολύ ωραία τα βιντεάκια. Μου αρέσουν γιατί δείχνουν πολύ πιο καλά από μια εικόνα την ένταση του ανέμου.


για κυματοθραυστη δεν βλεπω να κανουν καμμια ενεργεια να φτιαξουν.τωρα καποια απο τα υπολοιπα εργα τα εχει παρει και τα εχει σηκωσει ο καιρος.ευχαριστω για τα βιντεο.οντως δειχνουν καλυτερα απο εικονα το τι γινοτανε εκει...




> Εμενα γιατί δεν μου ανοίγει το βίντεο; Δε βρίσκω το λινκ παραπάνω.


αμα πατησεις πανω στις μικρες εικονιτσες σε παραπεμπει στα βιντεο.τωρα αμα δεν ανοιγουν ετσι δεν ξερω τι συμβαινει

----------


## scoufgian

Ν αφιερωσω στους πολυ καλους μου φιλους,Roi Baudoin και Polyka,δυο φωτο ,απο τη σημερινη μου επισκεψη ,στη Ραφηνα.Στη μια φωτο ,απεικονιζεται ο ΘEOΛΟΓΟΣ Π. και στην αλλη το AQUA JEWEL .Μαλιστα για το AQUA JEWEL ,να αναφερουμε οτι γυρω στις 14:30, αναχωρησε απο το λιμανι ,εκανε μια βολτα στα περιχωρα και επεστρεψε να δεσει στην ιδια θεση ,μετα απο 20 λεπτα.Αγνωστο γιατι.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24749

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24750

----------


## sylver23

το εκανε για να σου προσφερει δυο αφιξεις...
υ.γ. ευχαριστουμε πολυ ωραιες φωτο

----------


## scoufgian

> το εκανε για να σου προσφερει δυο αφιξεις...


δεν το ειχα σκεφτει αυτο.....οποτε να ευχαριστησουμε και το καπεταν Τασο...... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Ο οποίος δεσπόζει πίσω απο το μεσαίο παράθυρο.... χάλια οι φωτογραφιές σου συνάδελφε.....  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nautikos II

> Ν αφιερωσω στους πολυ καλους μου φιλους,Roi Baudoin και Polyka,δυο φωτο ,απο τη σημερινη μου επισκεψη ,στη Ραφηνα.Στη μια φωτο ,απεικονιζεται ο ΘEOΛΟΓΟΣ Π. και στην αλλη το AQUA JEWEL .Μαλιστα για το AQUA JEWEL ,να αναφερουμε οτι γυρω στις 14:30, αναχωρησε απο το λιμανι ,εκανε μια βολτα στα περιχωρα και επεστρεψε να δεσει στην ιδια θεση ,μετα απο 20 λεπτα.Αγνωστο γιατι.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24749
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24750


Οι φωτογραφιες πραχματι για τα μπαζα, εσκισες νεαρε

----------


## laz94

> Ν αφιερωσω στους πολυ καλους μου φιλους,Roi Baudoin και Polyka,δυο φωτο ,απο τη σημερινη μου επισκεψη ,στη Ραφηνα.Στη μια φωτο ,απεικονιζεται ο ΘEOΛΟΓΟΣ Π. και στην αλλη το AQUA JEWEL .Μαλιστα για το AQUA JEWEL ,να αναφερουμε οτι γυρω στις 14:30, αναχωρησε απο το λιμανι ,εκανε μια βολτα στα περιχωρα και επεστρεψε να δεσει στην ιδια θεση ,μετα απο 20 λεπτα.Αγνωστο γιατι.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24749
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24750


 
Καταπλήκτικές!!!  :Wink:

----------


## moutsokwstas

ειδικα το aqua ειναι ολα τα λεφτα!

----------


## Mixalhs_13

> *Ασφαλή Λιμάνι Ραφήνας 4-12-2008.*
> 
> *Απαγορευτικό*
> 
> *Οι φωτό αφιερώνονται στους ανταποκριτές της Τήνου.*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23850
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23851
> ...


Καλα μολις ΜΕ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΕΣ με αυτες τις υπεροχες φωτογραφιες σου !!!  :Razz:

----------


## Nautikos II

Πανεμορφες οπως παντα Polyka, και μια φωτογραφια απο το *Microsoft Virtual Earth*
2009-01-01_192723.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Θεοφάνεια 6-1-2009*


P1060012.JPG

P1060008.JPG

P1060002.JPG

P1060003.JPG


Και μία από παραλία Μαραθώνα

P1060023.JPG

----------


## karystos

Φωτογραφίες του 1996. Οι τρεις πρώτες είναι στις 5.7.1996 όταν ο ΙΠΤΑΜΕΝΟΣ ΕΡΜΗΣ δεμένος στην 4 κουνούσε τόσο πολύ στο αντιμάμαλο της μπουκαδούρας ώστε ο κόσμος που είχε μπει μέσα για να ταξιδέψει δεν άντεξε και αναγκάστηκαν να τους ξαναβγάλουν έξω. Το ταξίδι έγινε όταν έπεσε ο καιρός μετά από δύο ώρες περίπου.

Ο ΙΠΤΑΜΕΝΟΣ ΕΡΜΗΣ στη θύελλα της μπουκαδούρας 
39-15 (1)N.jpg 
39-16N.jpg

Η Εγκατάλειψη. Στο βάθος ο ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ 
39-17 (1)-1-3N.jpg 
39-18N.jpg 
39-19-2N.jpg

----------


## karystos

Οι άλλες δύο είναι του Αυγούστου 1996. Στη μία το ρεμέτζο παραέπεσε κοντό και στη δεύτερη το ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ εισέρχεται ολοταχώς.

----------


## sylver23

πολυ ωραιες και ιστορικες πλεον φωτο.αυτο το ερμης δεν το θυμαμαι.
μια συμβουλη μονο οχι μονο σε σενα αλλα και στον πολυκα.επειδη εδω ειναι τα θεματα για τα λιμενικα εργα των λιμανιων θα ταν καλυτερα τετοιες φωτο να ανεβαινουν στα δελτια λιμενων.οχι τπτ αλλο πολλοι δεν κοιτανε καν το θεμα εδω

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Εξαιρετικές, πραγματικά φωτογραφίες φίλε Karystos.
Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

Όπως επισημαίνει και ο φίλος sylver23, ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερο να μεταφερθούν κάπου που να τις δουν όσο το δυνατόν περισσότεροι.  
Ιστορικές και σπάνιες στιγμές του λιμανιού που δεν αξιώνεται να γίνει λιμάνι.
Οι ευθύνες, βέβαια, γι' αυτό βαραίνουν πολλούς ...

----------


## karystos

Ευχαριστώ για τα σχόλια. Η μεταφορά φαντάζομαι πρέπει να γίνει από το forum, αν αυτό κρίνει ότι είναι σωστό.

----------


## Leo

Μήπως ο φίλος Roi εννοεί την γκαλερί? Δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς θέλετε. Ξεχωριστό θέμα ίσως?  Ότι νομίζετε μας λέτε και το φτιάχνουμε.

----------


## sylver23

εγω προτεινω απλη μεταφορα στο θεμα με τις ιστορικες φωτο της ραφηνας.τωρα αμα ο καρυστος θελει να ανεβασει φωτο και στην γκαλερι αυτο ειναι αλλο θεμα

----------


## moutsokwstas

ραφηνα.JPG
τα λιμανια μας οταν φορουν τα βραδυνα τους, δεν παυουν να ειναι ομορφα. μια χειμωνιατικη απο τη ραφηνα μας.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Εκεί που πριν λίγους μήνες άραζε το SEAJET II......*
RAFINA.JPG

----------


## giorgos_249

*Το λιμάνι με τα έργα ...*
*00001.JPG

00002.JPG

00003.JPG

00004.JPG

00005.JPG*

----------


## giorgos_249

*Συνέχεια .....*
00006.JPG

00007.JPG

00008.JPG

00009.JPG

00010.JPG

----------


## giorgos_249

*Εκεί που τραβούσα το λιμάνι είδα ένα φίλο να δένει......* 



*Δυστυχώς έφευγε το ΚΤΕΛ για Αθήνα και δεν μπόρεσα να βγάλω την αναχώρηση. Την επόμενη φορά που θα επισκεφτώ τη Ραφήνα θα βγάλω και άλλες.*
00011.JPG

00012.JPG

00013.JPG

00014.JPG

----------


## sylver23

μετα τις φωτο του Γιωργου ας δουμε και 4 φωτο απο τα εργα απο ψηλα απο το εκκλησακι του αγιου νικολαου.
Πιστευω οτι πλεον κατι παει να γινει προς το καλυτερο

P3240142.jpg

P3240143.jpg

P3240144.jpg

P3240145.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ενημέρση στους giorgos_249 και sylver23 ότι οι φωτογραφίες σας με τα έργα στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας έχουν μεταφερθεί απο το Δελτίο Ραφήνας στο παρόν θέμα.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Να κάνω τρεις ερωτήσεις;*;

*1.*Επίχωση - Κρηπίδωση ενδιάμεσου λιμενίσκου για την εξυπηρέτηση Ο/Γ πλοίων

*2.*Ολοκλήρωση Προσήνεμου Μώλου, η κατασκευή του οποίου διακόπηκε με την υπ΄αρ. 343/1996 απόφαση της Επιτροπής Αναστολών του Συμβουλίου της Επικρατείας. Η συνέχιση του έργου κρίνεται επιτακτική για την προστασία του λιμένα από τους κυματισμούς.

*3.*Μετατροπή παλαιού λιμένα σε καταφύγιο μικρών σκαφών, το οποίο προβλέπεται να εξυπηρετήσει περισσότερα από 200 σκάφη μήκους 5 μ. έως 24 μ.

*4.*Μελέτη λειτουργικών παρεμβάσεων στο λιμένα Αγίας Μαρίνας.

*Το παραπάνω προέρχεται από το έντυπο της Εθνικής Λιμενικής πολιτικής.
*
*Οι ερωτήσεις μου είναι:

Το 2ο έργο από που ξεκινάει και που τελειώνει;
Το 3ο έργο "παλαιο λιμένα" εννοεί εκεί που σήμερα αράζει το SEAJET;
Στο 1ο έργο όταν λέει εξυπηέτηση Ο/Γ πλοίων εννοεί επιβατηγών οχηματαγωγών ή θα δούμε στο μελλον κανα πλοίο σαν το "Μύκονος ΙΙ" ;
*

----------


## Leo

Επίκαιρες ερωτήσεις για "την ώρα του Προθυπουργού" στην Βουλή, αφού τα βλέπει απο πάνω κι έχει άμεση ενημέρωση και γνώση.

Εγώ βλέπω ότι δουλεύουνε όλα τα κομμάτια εκτός απο τα κατεστραμμένα απο το 2ο (λιμενοβραχιώνας). Είναι πάγια τακτική στην Ελλάδα να φτιαχνουμε ντόκους και μετά να τους προφυλλάσουμε? Η μας βολεύει η αρχή του Γεφυριού της ¶ρτας?  :shock:

----------


## Rocinante

> Επίκαιρες ερωτήσεις για "την ώρα του Προθυπουργού" στην Βουλή, αφού τα βλέπει απο πάνω κι έχει άμεση ενημέρωση και γνώση.
> 
> Εγώ βλέπω ότι δουλεύουνε όλα τα κομμάτια εκτός απο τα κατεστραμμένα απο το 2ο (λιμενοβραχιώνας). Είναι πάγια τακτική στην Ελλάδα να φτιαχνουμε ντόκους και μετά να τους προφυλλάσουμε? Η μας βολεύει η αρχή του Γεφυριού της ¶ρτας? :shock:


 Κυριε Leo ειναι γνωστο οτι στην Ελλαδα οταν κατασκευαζεται κατι δεν πρεπει να παραδιδεται στην εντελεια. Πρεπει να αφησουμε δουλεια και για αλλους. Με αυτο το συστημα πολλες εταιρειες ασχολουνται για πολλα χρονια με το ιδιο εργο και ειναι και μια αποτελεσματικη μεθοδος και για την ανιμετωπιση της ανεργιας.
Αμ πως....

----------


## sylver23

Ραφήνα.Ενα πολύ ιδιαίτερο και γραφικό λιμάνι πολύ κοντα στην Αθήνα των έντονων ρυθμών ,του αγχους και του θορύβου.
Η Ραφήνα ειναι ένα μέρος που μπορείς να ησυχάσεις και να απολαύσεις την βόλτα σου,να χαλαρώσεις στα ταβερνάκια της, να κολυμπήσεις στις παραλίες της και να θαυμάσεις το τοπίο που ακόμα διατηρει την ομορφιά του.
Ενα γρήγορο πέρασμα δεν είναι αρκετό για να ανακαλύψεις τις ομορφιές της.
Θα προσπαθήσω σιγά σιγά να παρουσιάσω μέσα απο φωτογραφίες κάποια απο τα όμορφα μέρη της.
Ας δούμε αρχικά το ''μέσα λιμάνι''.  Αυτό ήταν παλαιοτερα το κυρίως λιμάνι οπου έδεναν τα ψαροκάικα αλλά και μικρά επιβατικά πλοία. Με την πάροδο του χρόνου κατασκευάστηκε το νέο λιμανι (που αναπτύσσετε εως και σήμερα) στο οποίο δένουν τα μεγάλα επιβατικά πλοία.
Ενας περίπατος σε αυτό  θα σε χαλαρώσει!


(συνεχίζεται...)

----------


## sylver23

Συνεχιζοντας ας δουμε το τσιμεντοπλοιο οπως ειναι σημερα.
Το τσιμεντοπλοιο χρησιμοποιηθηκε ως πρωτη προβλητα.
Κοντα στην επιφανεια της θαλασσας διακρινονται και καποια σιδερα και λαμαρινες του,που πλεον εχουν κομματιαστει.

P3240096.jpg

P3240094.jpg

----------


## capten4

ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ,ΚΑΙ ΥΣΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΑΝ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΟ, ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΕ Η ΑΣΦΑΛΤΟΣΤΡΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΜΠΑΖΟΜΕΝΟΥ ΧΩΡΟΥ ( ΠΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΓΝΩΣΤΟ ΩΣ ΒΟΘΡΟΛΙΜΑΝΟ) ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ ΘΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΤΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ, ΟΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΩΘΟΥΝ.ΕΤΣΙ , ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΕΙΤΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΧΩΡΟΣ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 7.000 ΤΜ, ΟΠΟΥ ΘΑ "ΝΤΑΝΙΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ" ΤΑ ΟΧΗΜΑΤΑ, ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΝΕΕΣ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΤΕΣ.ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΦΩΤΟ, ΑΥΡΙΟ !!!!

erga (1)...JPG

erga (3)...JPG

----------


## capten4

ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΔΥΟ....ΣΤΗΝ ΜΙΑ ΦΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΘΑΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΝΕΕΣ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΤΕΣ ΔΕΞΙΑ

erga....JPG

erga (2)..JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ καλο το ρεπορταζ capten 4 της ραφηνας εχω ομως μια απορια αν στην θεση 4 διπλα στο φαρο εχει βαπορι και ερθει και αλλο βαπορι απο εξω ,στη θεση 5 ας την πουμε, πως θα φουνταρει το βαπορι της 4 και αν χρειαστει να δωσει λεντια για τον βορια που θα την δωσει?Ελπιζω ως ο λεγομενος <θεος της ραφηνας> να μου λυσεις την απορια γιατι καλα τα εργα στο λιμανι της ραφηνας αλλα παντα προς λαθος κατευθυνση.Μη ξεχναμε οτι πλοιαρχος της εκει ακτοπλοιας ειχε πει οτι ηταν λαθος που το <βοθρολιμανο> μπαζωθηκε γιατι λειτουργουσε σαν <αμορτισερ> στα κυματα και δεν σκανε οπως τωρα στο φαρο θεση 4

----------


## Leo

Θα σχολιάσω λίγο πρίν τον capten4 ο οποίος είναι νυχτερινόςο ταξιδιώτης (κάνει την 12-4)  :Very Happy: .

Στον Πειραιά, στα Λεμονάδικα, στα 200άρια και στο ντόκ 3 η αγκυροβολία γίνεται όταν τα βαπόρια είναι ακριβώς κάθετα με το ντόκο πρόσδεσης και οι λεντίες πάνε σύνεφο. Καμιά ασφάλεια δεν παρέχεται κυρίως στα 200αρια. Μιλάμε για προστατευμένο λιμάνι βέβαια παρόλα αυτά οι πλώρες ταξιδεύουνε αριστερά δεξιά. 

Βάλε εσύ με το νού σου φίλε Ben Bruce, τι μέλλει γενέσθαι τώρα στη Ραφήνα. Σκέψου Παρασκευή βράδυ, με ένα φρέσκο βοριαδάκι ας πούμε 6αράκι, που έχει και νυχτερινές επιστροφές απο την ¶νδρο και είναι όλα εκεί για την πρωινή αναχώρηση του  Σαββάτου..... ποιός θα φουντάρει 
που... και ποιά λεντία να δώσει  :Confused:  Μάλλον πλώρη-πλώρη θα είναι όλα δεμμένα μεταξύ τους (δηλαδή χέρι χέρι να περάσει η νύχτα). Όσον αφορά το θέμα την θέση 4 στο φάρο, ποιός θα είναι ο τυχερός ? Εδώ είμαστε να το σχολιάσουμε εκτενέστερα.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## giorgos_249

*Καλό το νέο λιμάνι που φτιάχτηκε αλλά εύχομαι να αξιοποιηθεί στο έπακρο και αργότερα με τον προαστιακό τα δρομολόγια να ξεκολήσουν επιτέλους από την Ανδρο - τήνο - Μύκονο και να δούμε κανα βαπόρι για ¶νδρο - Σύρο - Τήνο - Νάξο - Πάρο ή κανα βαπόρι για Σάμο - Ικαρία , ίσως και κανα ταχύπλοο για την Κρήτη. Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι αν στις νέες προβλήτες θα δένουν και επιβατικά ταχύπλοα ( SEAJET II , Flyingcat 3 κτλπ) .*

----------


## giorgos_249

*Τί έχετε να πείτε γι' αυτό;*

----------


## capten4

ΧΤΕΣ ΒΡΑΔΥ, ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ....

rafina..JPG

----------


## giorgos_249

*Το Πάσχα που έτυχε να βρεθώ για 2 μέρες στη Ραφήνα είδα αυτά στο λιμάνι . Κάτι τέτοια εχει και το Λαύριο. Θα ήθελα να μάθω πως λέγονται και που θα τοποθετηθούν....*

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι λέγονται *προσκρουστήρες* και χρησιμοποιούνται για να μην χτυπά το πλοίο πάνω στο μώλο.
Έως τώρα χρησιμοποιούσαν τα γνωστά *"λάστιχα"* ως προσκρουστήρες.

Μακάρι να επεκταθεί η χρήση τους σε όλο το λιμάνι.

----------


## sea world

> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι λέγονται *προσκρουστήρες* και χρησιμοποιούνται για να μην χτυπά το πλοίο πάνω στο μώλο.
> .


SWSTA!! ETSI LEGONTE KAI SIGA-SIGA 8A BALOUN SE OLA TA LIMANIA SYMFWNA ME KOINOTIKH ODHGIA!

----------


## Leo

Μόνο που αυτοί οι προσκρουστήρες (μπαλόνια του ντόκου) είναι για πλαγιοδετήσεις και όχι για πρυμοδετήσεις... για ντόκους που τα πλοία πρυμοδετούν π.χ. Ραφήνα, η άποψη μου είναι ότι τα λαστιχένια μπαλόνια (σωλήνες), κάποιου μήκους, είναι πιο πρακτικά απο αυτά.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Δες* *εδώ** τις φωτογραφίες που τράβηξε στο Λαύριο ο polycas. Κάτι τέτοιο πιστεύω θα γίνει δίπλα στη θέση που δένει το χαισπιντ αυτον τον καιρο και στον κυματοθραυστη του μεγαλου λιμανιού περίπου ως τον φάρο με τους μεγάλους προσκρουστήρες ( δεν μπορώ να πω το χρώμα με ακρίβεια γιατί τους μισούς τους βάψανε κόκκινους και τους άλλους τους έκαναν ριγέ ). Στις δικές μου φωτογραφίες οι κίτρινοι προσκρουστήρες πιστεύω ότι θα τοποθετηθούν εκεί που τα πλοία πρυμνιοδετούν . Αν πάτε προς τη στάση του ΚΤΕΛ θα δείτε πίσω από κάτι κάδους στοίβες από τα μπροστινά μέρη των προσκρουστήρων και τα πλαϊνά τους δεμένα σε κασόνια. Στο νέο λιμάνι θα μπουν . Τώρα για το  αν θα μπουν στο παλιό λιμάνι και στο  θα σας γελάσω. Δε νομίζω όμως γιατί έχουν πει πως θα το κάνουν τουριστικό καταφύγιο.*

----------


## Leo

Σ αυτά τα τέρατα του Λαυρίου κάνενα πλοίο, απο αυτά που προσεγγίζουν στο λιμάνι δεν ακουμπάει πάνω τους. Όλοι φουντάρουν και κρατάνε την πλευρά ανοιχτά απο αυτά τα μπλόνια που προφανώς είναι καλά μόνο για πλοία που έχουν ζωνάρια στις μπάντες και είναι θηρία. Συγνώνη για το off topic αλλά αφορούσε τα Μεγάλα Υψηλά μπαλόνια του Λαυρίου και κατάλαβα ότι παρόμοια ετοιμάζουν για τον βόρειο κυματοθραύστη/ντόκο της Ραφήνας.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ή μήπως θα κάνουν κάτι σαν το λιμάνι της Τήνου;*

----------


## Nick_Pet

¶ποψη του λιμανιού, το Σάββατο πρωί 02.05.2009.
Εικόνα(270) 2.jpg

Εικόνα(271) 2.jpg

Εικόνα(273) 2.jpg

----------


## Nick_Pet

Και όπως φαίνεται κατά την αναχώρηση του πλοίου.
Εικόνα(275) 2.jpg

Εικόνα(276) 2.jpg

Εικόνα(277) 2.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Πολύ ωραίες. Και το λιμάνι από ότι βλέπω  έχει ελάχιστα οχήματα. Έτσι φαίνονται οι μεγάλοι χερσαίοι χώροι του λιμανιού που δημιουργήθηκαν από το μπάζωμα του αλιευτικού καταφυγίου. Υποθέτω ότι έφυγες με το πρωινό του ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΕΡΡΥ ΙΙ.* 

*Έχω 2 ερωτήματα*

*Οι προσκρουστήρες που υπάρχουν στο λιμάνι έχουν τοποθετηθεί στις θέσεις τους;* 

*Ο χερσαίος χώρος της Ραφήνας είναι μεγαλύτερος από αυτόν του Λαυρίου ( συνημμένο αρχείο );*

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Αναχωρώντας από Ραφήνα...

rafina less.JPG

aquajewel rafina less.JPG

ahead less.JPG

rafina behind less.JPG

andros ahead less.JPG

----------


## Leo

Επειδή ο καλός μας rocinante είναι σεμνός, αναλαμβάνω εγώ να σας παρουσιάσω την τελευταία του δουλειά στην βίντεο γκαλερί του nautilia.gr με θέμα " *οι τελευταίοι ιστορικοί ανταγωνιστές της Ραφήνας* ". Το έχω σχολιάσει εκεί αλλά θεωρώ ότι έκανε εξαιρετικά καλή δουλειά γιατί θέλει να μας πει ότι όλοι μαζί σφιχτά δεμένοι στην ίδια μπίντα μπορούμε να πορευτούμε, χωρίς έριδες και κολλήματα με κοινό στόχο την αγάπη μας στην θάλασσα, τα πλοία και όλα γύρω από αυτά.

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Επειδή ο καλός μας rocinante είναι σεμνός, αναλαμβάνω εγώ να σας παρουσιάσω την τελευταία του δουλειά στην βίντεο γκαλερί του nautilia.gr με θέμα " *οι τελευταίοι ιστορικοί ανταγωνιστές της Ραφήνας* ". Το έχω σχολιάσει εκεί αλλά θεωρώ ότι έκανε εξαιρετικά καλή δουλειά γιατί θέλει να μας πει ότι όλοι μαζί σφιχτά δεμένοι στην ίδια μπίντα μπορούμε να πορευτούμε, χωρίς έριδες και κολλήματα με κοινό στόχο την αγάπη μας στην θάλασσα, τα πλοία και όλα γύρω από αυτά.


Πολλά συγχαρητήρια στον Rocinante. Έξοχη δουλειά, έξυπνη η συρραφή, πολύ ωραίο και γλυκό το μουσικό θέμα... :smile:
Ίσως, και επειδή πρόκειται για σύγχρονα καράβια που θητεύουν ακόμα, θα πήγαινε εξίσου καλά και κάποιο μουσικό κομμάτι λιγότερο μελαγχολικό, ενδεχομένως κάτι πιο "γρήγορο". Αυτό είναι, βέβαια, μια απλή προσωπική μου σκέψη, που δεν αλλάζει επ'ουδενί την καθόλα θετική εικόνα που μου άφησε το κλιπ. Και πάλι εύγε!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

Φιλε Leo ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια αλλα θυμασε πολυ καλα ποιος ηταν εκεινος που πριν ενα χρονο με πιεζε να γινω πιο ενεργος στο φορουμ αυτο. Ας προσεχες... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Φιλε Αντρεα σε ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια γιατι αν και απο τους λιγοτερο ενεργους ολο αυτο τον καιρο μας εχεις προσφερει αρκετα και σημαντικα και για αυτο τον λογο σε εκτιμω πολυ.
Η αιτια της μελαγχολικης μουσικης δεν ειναι αλλη παρα αυτη που δηλωνει και ο τιτλος. " Οι τελευταιοι ιστορικοι ανταγωνιστες της Ραφηνας" και αυτο πραγματικα με μελαγχολει.
Ξερω οτι καποιοι διαφωνουν. Και καλα κανουν και διαφωνουν θελοντας την προοδο και τις καλυτερες υπηρεσιες. Να πανε στον προορισμο τους ανετα και γρηγορα. Εγω προτιμω κατι αλλο πολυ πιο παλιομοδιτικο. Δεν θα επεκταθω οι περισσοεροι γνωριζουν την τρελα μου για τα παλια πλοια.
Οσο δε για τον τιτλο των ανταγωνιστων εγω σαν Τηνιακος ειχα την τυχη να γνωρισω αρκετους θρυλικους μονομαχους στο παρελθον (οχι βεβαια και πολυ παλια δεν ειμαι δα και σαν τον Leo :mrgreen: ) Γνωρισα το δυδιμο ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ - ΝΑΙΑΣ απο τον Πειραια. Θα μπορουσε να πει κανεις η ισχυης εναντια στην ομορφια. Μετα γνωρισαμε τη λυσσαλεα κοντρα του ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ με την αγαπημενη μου WILHELMINA. Η απολυτη τρελα. Δεν την εζησα ομως εκ των εσω γιατι περιεργως δεν μπηκα ΠΟΤΕ σε κανενα απο αυτα τα 2 πλοια. Γιατι απλα ειχα γινει ηδη "Ραφηνιωτης" και χορτασα τις κοντρες του θρυλικου ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ με το BARI EXPRESS. Περιεργως αν και αυτο το διδυμο δεν κρατησε πολλα χρονια ισως επειδη ηταν τοσο εντονο αλλα και τοσο κοσμοιστορικο για τη Ραφηνα το θεωρω κλασικο.
Ποτε δεν ειχα αντιληφθει οτι το αφιερωμα που εκανα στα 2 πλοια του σημερα ισως ειναι στο μακροβιωτερο που θα μπορουσε να γινει και φανταζομαι αυτο το ρεκορ απο την Ραφηνα δεν θα καταριφθει ποτε. Απο το 1993 !!!!!! Καποια αλλα πλοια κατα καιρους πλοια με μεγαλη ιστορια προσπαθησαν να μπουνε σφηνα. Ακομα και εγω κοντεβω να ξεχασω την υπαρξη τους στη Ραφηνα. 
Και σημερα τι εχουμε εκει; Υπαρχει το Aqua Jewel και ο Θεολογος Π. 
Ειδικα ο Θεολογος καποιες εποχες εχει μεγαλυτερο μεριδιο απο την πιττα και απο το Πηνελοπη. Ολοι ομως ξερουν οτι οι μονομαχοι ειναι ο Σαξωνας πολεμαρχος και ο Βελγος Πριγκιπας.
Αργα η γρηγορα ενας απο τους δυο θα αφησει την θεση του στο λιμανι της ανατολικης Αττικης. Το διδυμο θα σπασει. Το τελευταιο. Ισως ειναι τυχεροι που το δρομολογιο της ΑνδροΤηνοΜυκονιας εχει καποιες ειδικες απαιτησεις και παραδοξως αυτα τα πλοια αν και τοσο παλια συνεχιζουν να τις καλυπτουν. Αλλα ως ποτε;
Στροφη αριστερα στο Lidl , ευθεια , θεα στο λιμανι. Τι θα βλεπουμε; Μαλλον τον Θεολογο. Ισως και το Aqua αν και το βλεπω χλωμο. Ενα Blue star something και ισως και ενα τεταρτο. Πως εγω τοτε δεν θα πω απο μεσα μου 
ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΡΕ ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΕΣ ΣΟΥ 
ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΡΕ ΜΠΑΡΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΤΡΕΛΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΩΜΑΤΑ
ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΡΕ ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΕΡΡΥ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΙΟ ΑΞΕΧΑΣΤΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ
Για το αλλο δεν θα πω τιποτα....
Παντως ειναι σιγουρο οτι δεν θα ταξιδεψω με κανα φαρδυ ΚΤΕΛ οπως αποκαλω τα Highspeed και θεωρω οτι θα ειμαι απο τους φανατικοτερους οπαδους του Θεολογου. Τα καταστρωματα βλεπετε...
Φιλε Αντρεα σε ευχαριστω ξανα που με την διευρινηση στην μουσικη υπενθυμισα σε πολλους φιλους τι ψωνιο ειναι ο Rocinante......:-D

----------


## NikosP

Πραγματικά καταπληκτική συλλογή και σύνθεση φωτογραφιών, συγχαρητήρια Rocinante και σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ! Μέσα από αυτό το βιντεάκι απεικονίζεται η σύγχρονη ακτοπλοϊκή ιστορία της Ραφήνας και της γραμμής Ανδρος-Τήνος-Μύκονος.Μελαγχόλησα λιγάκι σκεπτόμενος οτι, λογικά σε λίγα χρόνια, το βιντεάκι αυτό θα αναφέρετε στο παρελθόν καθώς και με την σκέψη οτι δέν θα βλέπουμε αυτά τα σκαριά στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας.Όσο για τον άν υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός μεταξύ τους, εγώ δέν το βλέπω έτσι και η σκέψη μου επιβεβαιώνεται με την τελευταία φωτογραφία (δύο κάβοι στην ίδια μπίντα).Γιατί έτσι πορευτήκαν όλα αυτά τα χρόνια και το ένα βοήθησε το άλλο ώστε να αγαπηθούν από τον κόσμο και το καθένα να αποκτήσει το δικό του κοινό.

----------


## Leo

Προσωπικά θα ήθελα πολύ να σε διαβάζω τακτικότερα, αλλά καταλβαίνω ότι το γράψιμο είναι θέμα καλής διάθεσης και πολλών άλλων παραγόντων. ¶ρα λοιπόν δεν σε πιέζω... :Very Happy:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ας δούμε κάποιες σημερινές εικόνες από το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας.
Για την ακρίβεια δεν βλέπουμε και πολλά, μιας και το πούσι έχει καλύψει για τα καλά τα πάντα.
Στο λιμάνι δεν έβλεπες σχεδόν τίποτα, τα πλοία σφύριζαν και δημιουργούσαν μια διαφορετική ατμόσφαιρα σε σχέση με όσους συμβαίνουν καθημερινά.

Οι φωτογραφίες τραβήχτηκαν λίγο μετά την αναχώρηση των πρωϊνών πλοίων. Αλλά και νωρίτερα να είχαν τραβηχτεί, τα πλοία δεν θα τα βλέπαμε και πάλι.

Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους. 

Πούσι.jpg

Στη Ραφήνα με ομίχλη.jpg

Η Ραφήνα μέσα στο πούσι.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πραγματι σημερα και εμενα η τυχη μου επαιξε ασχημα παιχνιδια ειπα να παω να βγαλω τα πρωινα δρομολογια απο το πανοραμα αλλα το πηνελοπη περασε κοντα μου και δεν εβλεπα τιποτα μονο ακουγα.Παντως οι φωτο ROI BAUDOIN πολυ καλες αφου προλαβες

----------


## giorgos_249

*Σχέδια του λιμανιού:*

----------


## Rocinante

> *Σχέδια του λιμανιού:*


Γιωργο ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ενδιαφεροντα αυτα που μας παρουσιαζεις.
Περιμενω να δουν τα σχεδια διαφοροι συμφορουμιτες και να μας πουν τι γνωμη τους. 
Να ξεκινησω εγω με μια ερωτηση; Για το προβλημα των νοτιων ανεμων φτανει αυτη η προεκταση χαμηλα;
Και κατι ακομα. Τσιμεντοπλοιο τελος.
Οσο για την μεγαλη βορινη προεκταση. Η χαρα του Polykas. Ερε κατι πλωριες φωτο που θα βγουν... :Very Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως έχω γράψει παλίοτερα είναι φτιαγμένο για να αντιμετωπίσει τις σημερινές ανάγκες.
Στην τεχνική έκθεση εδώ http://www.yen.gr/media/27902/mp_raf.pdf δεν έχει τις ακριβείς παραδοχές σχεδιασμο όμως αναφέρει ότι ο προσήνεμος μώλος δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί (δεν ξέρω αν είναι αλήθεια ότι έγινε μετά από ασφαλιστικά μέτρα του Δήμου όπως άκουσα) και δεν παρέχει προστασία από του βορέιους και βορειοανατολικούς ανέμους και ο υπήνεμος μώλος (προσήνεμος του παλιού λιμανιού) δεν παρέχει προστασία από τους σπανιότερους αλλά δυνατούς (όπως συγκεκριμένα αναφέρει) νότιους ανέμους. Οπότε λογικά έχει ληφθέι υπόψη στον υπολογισμό η ένταση των νοτίων ανέμων.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ο προσήνε**μος (βόρειος) μώλος του κυρίως λιμένα (τμήμα ΖΚ και ΚΛΜ),**συνολικού*
*μ**ήκους 260.0 μέτρων περίπου, προστατεύει τη λιμενολεκάνη από τους μ**ικρούς* 
*σχετικά κυ**ματισμούς βόρειας και βορειο-βορειοανατολικής διευθύνσεως*
*(**αναπτύγματος της τάξης των 13.5 και 17.5 km αντίστοιχα). Το τμήμα ΖΚ μήκους 60*

*περίπου* *μέτρων έχει ενσωματωθεί στο αλιευτικό καταφύγιο. Ο μ**ώλος αποτελείται*
*από δύο ευθύγρα**μμα τμήματα. Το πρώτο τμήμα μήκους 130 μέτρων περίπου*
*(**τμήμα ΚΛ) έχει προσανατολισμό Δ-Α, ενώ το δεύτερο (κεκαμένο) τμήμα μ**ήκους*
*περίπου* *50.0 μέτρων (τμήμα ΛΜ) έχει προσανατολισμό ΒΔ – ΝΑ. Πρόκειται για έργο*
*μ**ε κατακόρυφο μέτωπο, κατασκευασμένο από προκατασκευασμ**ένους κυψελωτούς*
*τεχνητούς ογκολίθους σκυροδέ**ματος εδραζόμενους επί πρίσματος λιθορριπής.* *Η*
*στάθ**μη έδρασης των τεχνητών κυψελωτών ογκολίθων είναι -6.0 m περίπου (Κ.Ρ).* *Το*
*πλάτος στέψης του προσήνε**μου μώλου είναι 7.0 m ενώ η στάθμ**η στέψης είναι*
*περίπου* *+1.6 m (ΜΣΘ). Ο προσήνεμος μώλος του κυρίως λιμ**ένα δεν έχει*
*ολοκληρωθεί* *(υπολείπεται τμήμα 380 μέτρων βλ. Σχέδιο Λ-01).*



*Προτείνεται τροποποίηση τ**μήματος της χάραξης του προσήνεμου μ**ώλου που είναi*
*εγκεκρι**μένη με το ισχύον προγραμματικό σχέδιο, μ**ε σκοπό την αύξηση της* 
*διαθέσι**μης επιφάνειας ελιγμών σε μία κρίσιμη περιοχή της λιμενολεκάνης.*
*Το έργο* *αυτό κρίνεται απολύτως αναγκαίο προκει**μ**ένου να αυξηθούν τα όρια ασφαλούς*
*λειτουργίας του λι**μένα για τα πλοία που προβλέπεται να ελλιμ**ενίζονται στα* *κρηπιδώ**ματα*
*στη βόρεια περιοχή της λιμ**ενολεκάνης και εκατέρωθεν του βόρειου* 
*προβλήτα**.*

----------


## giorgos_249

*Η προτεινόμενη τροποποίηση  της χάραξης του προσήνεμου μώλου είναι το γκρι στα σχέδια επάνω. Το κίτρινο είναι το ο προσήνεμος μώλος όπως προβλέπεται από το εγκεκριμένο προγραμματικό σχέδιο.* 
*Ζητώ συγγνώμη για τα κενά παραπάνω. Όλα αυτά προέρχονται από εδώ . Ξέρει κανείς πότε θα ξεκινήσει η κατασκευή του προσήνεμου μώλου;*

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Να συγχαρούμε τον καλό φίλο *giorgos_249* για την λεπτομερή παρουσίαση του νέου λιμανιού Ραφήνας, καθώς και για την ιστοσελίδα που έχιε δημιουργήσει για το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας.

Δυστυχώς, οι ρυθμοί είναι εξαιρετικά αργοί και είναι άγνωστο πότε θα ολοκληρωθούν τα σχεδιαζόμενα έργα.
Δεν είναι απίθανο, βέβαια, να μην γίνουν και ποτέ ή, αλλιώς, να τροποποιηθούν για μια ακόμα φορά.

Πριν από 2 χρόνια επισκεφτήκαμε με την *Περιβαλλοντική Ομάδα του 2ου ΤΕΕ Ραφήνας* τον* Διευθύνοντα Σύμβουλο του Οργανισμού Λιμένος Ραφήνας, κύριο Κονταξή,* ο οποίος μας παρουσίασε αυτά τα σχέδια.

Αν σκεφτούμε ότι χρειάστηκαν σχεδόν δυο χρόνια για την επίχωση του εσωτερικού λιμένα, μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε ότι η κατασκευή του προσήνεμου μώλου θα χρειαστεί πολύ χρόνο ακόμα.

Ένας επιπλεόν λόγος αποτελεί η διαφωνία της σημερινής Δημοτικής Αρχής.
Αν δεν υπάρχει συνέναιση, δεν είναι εύκολο να προχωρήσει ένα τέτοιο έργο.

Μακάρι η κατάσταση να αλλάξει.
Αν όχι, θα τραβήξει αρκετά χρόνια η όλη ιστορία.

Να σημειώσουμε, επίσης, ότι η κατασκευή του θαλάσσιου καταφυγίου δεν έγινε, σύμφωνα με τις απόψεις των αλιέων, όπως έπρεπε να γίνουν και το έργο εγκυμονεί κινδύνους για τους αλιείς κατά τη διάρκεια του χειμώνα.

Τον συγκεκριμένο χώρο τον μοιράζονται οι αλιείς (αλιευτικό καταφύγιο), τα κότερα/ιστιοοπλοϊκά (μαρίνα) και ο ιστιοπολοϊκός όμιλος Ραφήνας.
Η συνύπαρξη όλων αυτών δεν συμφωνεί με βάση τα αρχικά σχέδια που προέβλεπαν αλιετυτικό καταφύγιο (σύμφωνα με όσαν μας έχουν δηλώσει οι αλιείς).

Το μόνο που μπορούμε να πούμε είναι ότι απέχουμε πολύ από το να γίνουν οι όποιες μακέτες πραγματικά και ασφαλή λιμενικά έργα.
Η ευχή μας είναι, βέβαια, κάποια στιγμή τα πλοία να δένουν σε ένα ασφαλές λιμάνι.

----------


## Leo

Το θέμα είναι όμως, ότι κι εδώ ξεκινήσαμε στραβά, όπως και στην Τήνο. Κάναμε τους ντόκους και μετά θα κάνουμε τους κυματοθραύστες.... 

Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά. Ειδικός δεν είμαι, την γνώμη μου λέω, ίσως οι καπεταναίοι που δουλεύουν στην γραμμή, να έχουν ένα σοβαρό λόγο για τον κυματοθραύστη. Στενοσόκακα τα βλέπω και όταν τελειώσει, "οοοοτααανν" θα είναι έργο περασμένης εποχής.

Όταν οι δυό γηραιές κυρίες της γραμμής μας αποχαιρετήσουν, τα πλοία που θα έρθουν δεν θα είναι ένα κάτι τις μεγαλύτερα???? Ωραία τα χαρτιά και οι μακέτες αλλά .............. για την Ραφήνα ρε.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## giorgos_249

*Να ευχαριστήσω τον Roi και να πω ότι μεχρι το 2007 έπρεπε να είχε ολοκληρωθεί ο προσήνεμος μώλος ( γι αυτό και ρωτησα πότε θα ξεκινήσει η κατασκευή) , η επίχωση του ενδιάμεσου λιμανιού (παραδόθηκε με 2 χρόνια καθυστέρηση) , το τουριστικό καταφύγιο και το κτίριο πάρκινγκ. ¶λλά αν δεν κάνω λάθος δόθηκε παράταση μέχρι το 2012 να ολοκληρωθούν όλα αυτά. Θα ανεβάσω σχετικό άρθρο από τοπική εφημερίδα της Ραφήνας .¶ντε να δούμε και τα άλλα έργα...* 

*Επίσης θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν στο νέο προσήνεμο μώλο θα πλαγιοδετούν ταχύπλοα ή( σχεδόν το αποκλείω) μικρά κρουαζιερόπλοια .*

----------


## giorgos_249

*Σας μεταφέρω ένα τμήμα ενός άρθρου που δημοσιεύτηκε στην εφημερίδα "ανατολική ακτή" , Έτος 6ο , Αρ φύλλου 293 , Παρασκευή 24 Απριλίου 2009 .* 

*Το άρθρο είναι του κ Κυρίλλου Παπαδόπουλου μέλους του ΔΣ ΟΛΡ*

*Αρχή:*

*[.........................]*

*Οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι πολύ σωστή η έκφραση περί λιφτινγκ διότι στην πραγματικότητα ουδέν το ουσιαστικό έχει γίνει την τελευταία πενταετία στο λιμάνι ητς Ραφήνας. Κάτι τέτοιο επισημαίνει η έκθεση της ΠΕΠΕΝ.* 

*[.........................]*

*Το στρατηγικό και επιχειρισιακό σχέδιο για το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας που είχε ολοκληρωθεί στις αρχές του 2003 εμπεριείχε και το επενδυτικό πρόγραμμα του ΟΛΡ για την επόμενη 5ετία (2003 – 2007) Αυτά που είχαν προγραμματιστεί από το Υ.Ε.Ν. ήταν:* 

*Αναβάθμιση / Βελτίωση των κρηπιδωμάτων του νέου λιμένα Ραφήνας**Ολοκλήρωση της κατασκευής του προσήνεμου μώλου* *Κατασκευή επιβτικού σταθμού της χερσαίας ζώνης**Μετατροπή του παλαιού λιμένα σε τουριστικό καταφύγιο.**Η ολοκλήρωση των συμπληρωματικών έργων του αλιευτικού καταφυγίου* 
*Συμπληρωματικά δε προέβλεπε:* 

*Κατασκευή νέας μονάδας βιολογικού καθαρισμού**Κατασκευή υπέργειου χώρου σταθμευσης* *Κατασκευή υπογείου χώρου στάθμευσης οχηματων.*
*Και ενώ όλα αυτά έπρεπε να ολοκληρωθούν μέχρι το 2007 οι παροικούντες στη Ραφήνα γνωρίζουν τι έχει ολοκληρωθεί(  μόνο το 1 & 5)* 

*[...............]*
*[…………..]*

*Τώρα θέτουμε όριο περάτωσης το 2012 από το πρόγραμμα ΕΣΠΑ. Ιδωμεν!!!*

*Αυτά έχουν να κάνουν μόνο με τη χερσαία ζώνη λιμένος . Στο επιχειρισιακό  πρόγραμμα είχε γίνει μνεία ότι η θέση του λιμένα (στο μέσον της πόλης)  σε συνδυασμό με τις ελλιπείς συγκοινωνιακές υποδομές  προσέγγισης επιβατών και στάθμευσης αυτοκινήτων επιβαρύνουν την ποιότητα διαβίωσης των κατοίκων της πόλης ( κυκλοφοριακή συμφόρηση , ηχορύπανση )*

* [.............................]*

*Τέλος*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Ραφήνα σήμερα στις 07:25, για τους φίλους απο την Ραφήνα.
rafina.JPG

----------


## giorgos_249

*Κάπως έτσι θα μοιάζει το λιμάνι μετά τα έργα (Συνημμένο αρχείο) . Οι αυθεντικές φωτογραφίες είναι από το Microsoft Virtual Earth.*

----------


## BULKERMAN

> *Κάπως έτσι θα μοιάζει το λιμάνι μετά τα έργα (Συνημμένο αρχείο) . Οι αυθεντικές φωτογραφίες είναι από το Microsoft Virtual Earth.*


Ε ρε γλεντια που θα χουμε αν αυτη ειναι η τελικη του μορφη!!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αμα γινει ετσι το λιμανι βλεπω να πηγαινουν τα βαπορια στο πορτο ραφτη οπως και πριν 30 χρονια!Εχει και εκει καλα σουβλακια αλλωστε :Very Happy:

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Αμα γινει ετσι το λιμανι βλεπω να πηγαινουν τα βαπορια στο πορτο ραφτη οπως και πριν 30 χρονια!Εχει και εκει καλα σουβλακια αλλωστε


Να επιστρεψει επειγοντως το ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ και το ΑΝΝΑ Λ!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η κάνουλα των χρηματοδήσεων για το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας έχει αρχίσει να στερεύει.
Έπειτα από τόσα χρήματα που ξοδεύτηκαν κατά τον γνωστό τρόπο (.......) από τη δεκαετία του '90 και πέρα, η σημερινή χρηματοδότηση δεν είναι πλέον τόσο γεναιόδωρη.

Για το λόγο αυτό, το λιμενικό καταφύγιο έγινε όπως έγινε.
Η μπούκα του είναι πολύ στενή και η εσωτερική του λεκάνη δεν επαρκεί για ασφαλείς χειρισμούς (όταν φυσούν άνεμοι έντασης 8, 9 και παραπάνω μποφώρ).
Κατά συνέπεια, η προστασία που παρέχει στα αλιευτικά σκάφη το χειμώνα είναι αμφιλεγόμενη.   

Αν είναι να γίνει το ίδιο λάθος και στο λιμάνι των επιβατηγών πλοίων, τότε καλύτερα να μην γίνει τίποτα.

Αν συνεχίσουμε έτσι, τότε ακόμα και το *"Καπετάν Αλέξανδρος Α"* θα ήταν μια λύση για το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας.
Απίστευτα και όμως ραφηνιώτικα.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Έτσι ακριβώς είναι. Το δις εξαμαρτείν ουκ ανδρός σοφού. Να πω ότι σύμφωνα με το σχέδιο θα είναι αρκετά πιο ανοιχτό ( ο προσήνεμος μώλος ανοίγει όσο πάει προς τα νότια) Απλά δεν μπορώ να το πετύχω με τα προγράμματα που διαθέτω στον υπολογιστή μου.( αφού αυτό το έφτιαξα με τη Ζωγραφική...) Γι' αυτό και δεν είπα ότι το λιμάνι θα είναι έτσι ακριβώς αλλά είπα ότι θα είναι ΚΑΠΩΣ έτσι. Παρ' ολ' αυτά και έτσι ωραίο ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ.... Για πλοία μήκους 150 μέτρων είναι καλούτσικο, δεν είμαι και ειδικός αλλά μάλλον επαρκεί για ασφαλείς χειρισμούς . Εξάλλου σχεδόν αποκλείω να δούμε μεγαθήρια στη Ραφήνα τη στιγμή που υπάρχει το Λαύριο. Το μέλλον της Ραφήνας περιορίζεται στο κλασσικό δρομολόγιο ¶νδρος - Τήνος - Μύκονος , ίσως και στα Ψαρά - Μεστά αν έρθει πλοίο ως το Νοέμβριο ( βλ θέμα "¶γονες γραμμές") .*

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ραφήνα προχτές το απόγευμα.* 

* Ζητώ συγγνώμη για την ανάλυση .*

----------


## giorgos_249

*Τελωσπάντων, όπως και να τον  κάνουνε η κατασκευή ξεκινάει άμεσα , αφού εντός της προηγούμενης εβδομάδος (δεν ήμουν στη Ραφήνα οπότε δεν ξέρω μέρα) ήρθε στο λιμάνι μας , ο γερανός , ένα ρυμουλκό και ένα άλλο σαν παντόφλα ( δεν ξέρω πως λέγεται ακριβώς.). Έχουν δέσει σε μια από τις καινούριες προβλήτες και περιμένουν...*

----------


## giorgos_249

*Και να η ίδια εικόνα που δημοσίευσα πίσω αλλά με πολύ περισσότερη ακρίβεια. Στο πρώτο ο προσήνεμος μώλος όπως θα γίνει μάλλον , και στο δεύτερο με μια προτεινόμενη τροποποίηση.* 

*Αυτές οι εικόνες είναι πολύ πιο αντιπροσωπευτικές στην εικόνα του λιμανιού της Ραφήνας μετά τα έργα.* 

Καταγραφή - Αντίγραφο.JPG

Καταγραφή.JPG

*Για πλοία μήκους 150 μέτρων είναι καλούτσικο, δεν είμαι και ειδικός αλλά μάλλον επαρκεί για ασφαλείς χειρισμούς .*

*(Οι αυθεντικές φωτογραφίες προέρχονται από το Microsoft Virtual Earth, ).*

*Συγγνώμη εάν σας κούρασα.*

----------


## giorgos_249

*¶λλες 2 πανοραμικές*

----------


## Leo

Σημερινή πρωινή άποψη του *λιμανιού* της Ραφήνας, για τους φίλους Ραφηνιώτες και όχι μόνο.

----------


## heraklion

Βρήκα αυτήν την σελίδα σε μια αναζήτηση,πιστεύω ότι θέλατε να την δείτε. :Very Happy: 
http://images.google.gr/imgres?imgur...a%3DN%26um%3D1

----------


## Thanasis89

Ben Bruce τον ξέρουμε τον κύριο ; Μην είναι μάγος ; Μην είναι γκουρού ; Υπέροχη φωτογραφία !  :Wink: 

Μπράβο Νίκο !

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Βαβαια τον ξερουμε! Ειναι ο πασιγνωστος capten 4 που ειναι και γνωστος παραγων του λιμενος ραφηνας.Ο λεγομενος γκουρου της ραφηνας.Ο οποιος μας εχει εντυπωσιασει με το πλουσιο αρχειο φωτογραφιων που δειλα δειλα βγαινει προς τα εξω! :Wink:

----------


## polykas

*Μία διαφορετική εικόνα χθές κατά την άφιξη μου στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας.*

1.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Τί ακριβώς έκανε εκεί ο γερανός; Έφερε ή πήρε το αεροπλάνο; Na υποθέσω ότι πρόκειται για πυροσβεστικό...*

----------


## BULKERMAN

> *Τί ακριβώς έκανε εκεί ο γερανός; Έφερε ή πήρε το αεροπλάνο; Na υποθέσω ότι πρόκειται για πυροσβεστικό...*


 
Φιλε μου αν πας στο θεμα του Θεολογος Π. θα δεις τι κανε στη Ραφηνα το πυροσβεστικο.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Διάφορες φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού -1-*

----------


## giorgos_249

*Διάφορες φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού -2-*

----------


## giorgos_249

*Διάφορες φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού -3-*

----------


## giorgos_249

*Διάφορες φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού -4-*

----------


## sylver23

Δύο ταχύπλοα στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας σήμερα κατα την διαρκεια της παρέλασης και φυσικά για να τιμήσουν την μεγάλη αυτή μέρα ήταν σημαιοστολισμένα!

Δείτε ακόμα μία ενημέρωση για την ''πρόοδο'' των ''έργων''

PA288735.jpg

PA288736.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Το γεφύρι της Αρτας μου θύμισε σήμερα το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας...
Αλλά οταν τα έργα γίνονται χωρίς σχέδιο αυτά έχουμε:Ράβε -ξήλωνε...

PA288737.jpg

PA288738.jpg

PA288740.jpg

----------


## Leo

Από πάνω ο φίλος giorgos_249 έχει μια πανέμορφη κάτοψη. Χρησιμοποίησε την να μας δείξεις τι είναι τα γκρεμισμένο και τι ανανεόνενται... γιατί εγώ απορώ αν έχει τώρα κανένα ντόκο καλό, εκτός από το μέσα λιμάνι.

----------


## sylver23

Οι πρώτες 2 φώτο είναι εκεί που έχω τον κοκκινο κύκλο και η τρίτη με τον μπλέ κύκλο (αυτός ο ντόκος που ήταν υπερυψωμένος)

Καταγραφή - Αντίγραφο.JPG

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώ κατάλαβα τώρα. Προβλήτες εν ενεργεία, οι δυό μέσα και μια έξω αυτή κοντά στο φανάρι. Λοιπόν η Ραφήνα και η Τήνος είναι τα δυο λιμάνια που " ράβε-ξήλωνε " χρόνια τώρα θα πάρουν την δόξα από το Γεφύρι της ¶ρτας. Βέβαια το χούι του κάνουμε πρώτα τους ντόκους και μετά τους λιμενοβραχίωνες είναι καθαρά Ελληνική πατέντα. Μπράβο μας.... *έχουμε και ένα πρωτείο*.... Ραφήνα, Τήνος, Σαντορίνη τα πλέον δυνατά μας παραδείγματα.... " βγάζει μάτι ".

Όχι πως δεν παίζει και το ανάποδο.... (βλέπε Νάξος) ή το μεσοβέζικο (βλέπε Σύρος), αλλά λέμε τώρα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## capten4

ΣΗΜΕΡΑ, ΕΠΕΣΕ ΤΣΙΜΕΝΤΟ ΣΤΙΣ 2 ΑΥΤΕΣ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΤΕΣ, ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΤΗΝ 9 ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ 8.Η 8 ΗΡΘΕ ΣΤΟ ΥΨΟΣ ΤΗΣ 7, ΕΝΩ Η 9 ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΙΟ ΨΗΛΗ, ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΕΙΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΧΑΙΣΠΙΝΤ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ.....ΤΩΡΑ Η ΜΟΝΗ ΠΑΡΑΦΩΝΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η Ν0 6, ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΘΕΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΗΣ ΕΚΤΑΣΗΣ ΚΑΘΙΖΗΣΗ, ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ 3-4 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ.ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΑΝ ΟΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟΙ ΠΟΥ -ΜΑΛΛΟΝ- ΘΑ ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΗΘΟΥΝ ΣΤΟΝ ΟΛΡ , ΘΑ ΘΕΛΗΣΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΞΟΥΝ ΚΑΛΟ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΟ...ΜΑΚΑΡΙ...ΙΔΩΜΕΝ !!!!

----------


## sylver23

Ξέχασα να αναφέρω οτι στο λιμάνι έχουν έρθει και οι προσκρουτηρες(σωστά το λέω?)

----------


## giorgos_249

*Σωστά το λες και έχουν τοποθετηθεί από το τέλος Σεπτεμβρίου( τουλάχιστον εγώ τότε τους είδα τελευταία φορά , τώρα αν μετά τους έβγαλαν...)*

----------


## sylver23

Τοποθέτηση να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν είδα.Μπροστά στο φυλάκιο της αστυνομίας στο λιμάνι ήταν

----------


## capten4

ΕΤΟΙΜΕΣ ΟΙ ΘΕΣΕΙΣ 8 ΚΑΙ 9....

----------


## Apostolos

Αντε όλο παράπονα είστε, τάκα τάκα τις φτιάξανε!!!
Ευχαριστούμε για τις φώτο

----------


## giorgos_249

*Εκτός από αυτές τις θέσεις φτιάχνεται κάτι άλλο στο λιμάνι; Και κάτι ακόμα. Σας παρακαλώ ,κάποιος ,χρησιμοποιώντας την κάτοψή μου να μας πει πως είναι αριθμημένες οι προβλήτες.*

----------


## giorgos_249

> Τοποθέτηση να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν είδα.Μπροστά στο φυλάκιο της αστυνομίας στο λιμάνι ήταν


 
*Αυτές από τις 8/9/09*

----------


## giorgos_249

*Πρέπει να πουμε επίσης πως γκρεμίστηκε το τειχάκι και η ράμπα μπαζώθηκε. Φωτογραφία:*

----------


## polykas

_Ραφήνα 6-1-2010.

Εορτή Θεοφανείων.

Χρόνια Πολλά στους εορτάζοντες από την όμορφη Ραφήνα και ιδιαιτέρως στον καλό φίλο dokimako21._

polykas1-.jpg

polykas.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*http://www.athina984.gr/node/93075*
*Εντοπισμός πτώματος στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας*

----------


## nkr

Φανταστικες οι φωτο σας παιδια μπραβο!!! :Very Happy:  :Razz:  :Smile:

----------


## giorgos_249

*ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΟ ΠΛΥΝΤΗΡΙΟ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΩΝ:lol::mrgreen:*

----------


## Super Jet

Χτες στην όμορφη Ραφηνα.
rafina.JPG
superfery ii 1.JPG
highspeed 1 13.JPG
polla r..JPG

----------


## giorgos_249

*Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες οι φωτογραφίες φίλε.*
*Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!*

----------


## polykas

Ραφήνα 20-5-2010.

Αφιερώνεται στον φίλο Ben Bruce που εορτάζει... :Very Happy: 

polykas.jpg

----------


## capten4

Σημερα το απογευμα στο λιμανι.....χρονια πολλα ben !!

----------


## Super Jet

Ραφήνα σήμερα στις 19:00. Σε όλους τους φίλους.

rafina 1.JPG

----------


## rafina-lines

Από χτες το πρωί (28/Ιουλ/10) στη Ραφήνα βρίσκεται το motorship AEGEAN ORION.  Μας ήρθε από την Ελευσίνα και προμηθεύει με καύσιμα τα καράβια μας, λόγω της απεργίας των βυτίων-αυτοκινήτων.  Χτες το πρωί φούλαρε το HIGHSPEED 1, το απόγευμα το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ, ενώ το βράδυ το SUPERFERRY.  Λογικά σήμερα θα φουλάρει το ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ.  Με το SEAJET δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται, αυτό δεν το φούλαρε, αλλά το σκάφος εκτέλεσε τα δρομολόγιά του κανονικά (με αρκετή καθυστέρηση όμως, δεν ξέρω αν αυτό σχετίζεται με τα καύσιμα...).

Ωραία θα ήταν να είχαμε κι εμείς μικρά δεξαμενόπλοια για τις προμήθειες καυσίμων των καραβιών του λιμανιού όπως ο Πειραιάς αντί για τα βυτία.  Δε χρησιμοποιείται έτσι το οδικό δίκτυο της περιοχής απ' αυτά, και δεν επιβαρύνεται το περιβάλλον, αφού οι θαλάσσιες μεταφορές είναι πολύ πιο οικολογικές από τις χερσαίες, και ειδικά τις οδικές.  Αλλά μάλλον είναι μεγάλη η απόσταση Ελευσίνα - Ραφήνα να την κάνει ένα motorship, οπότε πιθανότατα κοστίζει πολύ σε χρήμα αλλά και σε χρόνο.  Για να καλύψει αυτή την απόσταση χτες το AEGEAN ORION χρειάστηκε όλη τη νύχτα.  Ξεκίνησε από Ελευσίνα περίπου στις 10 το βράδυ της Τρίτης 27 Ιουλίου για να φτάσει Ραφήνα τα ξημερώματα της Τετάρτης 28 λίγο πριν τις 8 πλέοντας με μια ταχύτητα γύρω στους 8 κόμβους.   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Μήπως έχουμε καμία φωτογραφία;*

----------


## rafina-lines

> *Μήπως έχουμε καμία φωτογραφία;*


Δε μου έχουν βγει τόσο καλές, φίλε Giorgos_249, αλλά δεν έχω άλλες.  Το έβγαλα τυχαία χτες το απόγευμα ακριβώς τη στιγμή που γύρισα από τη δουλειά.

DSC_0396[1].jpg

DSC_0398[1].jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Πολύ ωραίες είναι και ιστορικές βέβαια ( δεν έρχονται και συχνά μικρά motorships στη Ραφήνα)*

*Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πάρα πολύ!*

----------


## rafina-lines

> *Πολύ ωραίες είναι και ιστορικές βέβαια ( δεν έρχονται και συχνά μικρά motorships στη Ραφήνα)*
> 
> *Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πάρα πολύ!*


Συγκεκριμένα δε νομίζω να έρχονται και ποτέ...  Εγώ προσωπικά δε θυμάμαι ποτέ να έχω δει motorship στο λιμάνι μας...  Αν κάποιος ξέρει από τέτοιου τύπου πλοία, ίσως μπορεί να μας διαφωτίσει:  Είναι εφικτό να αντικατασταθούν τα οχήματα - βυτία για τις προμήθειες των πλοίων σε καύσιμα από τέτοια μικρά καραβάκια??  Βγαίνει οικονομικά δηλαδή σε εταιρίες των ferries και των motorships να στραφούν προς αυτά??   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Αν δεν κάνω λάθος παλιότερα ερχότανε πιο συχνά, δεν ξέρω όμως αν ερχότανε για ανεφοδιασμό πλοίων ή σαν ενδιάμεση στάση στην πορεία τους προς τα επάνω . Ας μας διαφωτίσει κάποιος που ξέρει καλά. Παραθέτω φωτογραφία :* 

*http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=330285&postcount=147*

*Έχω δει και άλλες με μικρά motorships στη Ραφήνα από την ίδια εποχή (περ. 1960)...*

----------


## rafina-lines

> *Αν δεν κάνω λάθος παλιότερα ερχότανε πιο συχνά. Ας μας διαφωτίσει κάποιος που ξέρει καλά. Παραθέτω φωτογραφία :* 
> 
> *http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=330285&postcount=147*
> 
> *Έχω δει και άλλες με μικρά motorships στη Ραφήνα από την ίδια εποχή...*


Αυτή την καρτ-ποστάλ την ξέρω και την έχω στο αρχείο μου.  Είναι αρχές δεκαετίας '70.  Συγκεκριμένα την είχα ξεχάσει τελείως.  Thank u, George!  Από το '90 και μετά προσπάθησα να ερευνήσω για το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο, αλλά δεν κατάφερα να βγάλω άκρη...   :Sad:

----------


## sylver23

Χωρίς λόγια!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

P9081766.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

Blue Star Ithaki-Penelope A.
DSC07510.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μοναδικη φωτο!Μπραβο μπραβο ειναι υπεροχη!

----------


## giorgos_249

> Χωρίς λόγια!!!!!!
> 
> P9081766.jpg


*Το είχα δει και εγώ, είναι δίπλα στο αλιευτικό καταφύγιο, και με έπιασαν τα γέλια. Αλλά για να έβαλαν και ταμπέλα θα πρέπει να συνέβαινε συχά....* 
*Έλεος..... :mrgreen:*

----------


## giorgos_249

*Στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία μπορούμε να δούμε τους νέους προσκρουστήρες που μπήκαν στην προβλήτα του χαισπιντ 6. Απορώ γιατί δεν μπαίνουν οι κανονικοί προσκρουστήρες που είναι παρατημένοι δίπλα στην είσοδο του πάρκινγκ του λιμανιού...........*
(Διακρίνεται και η παραπάνω ταμπέλα)

100_2667.JPG

----------


## NikosP

Ξεκούραση σήμερα για την Ποπάρα στην Ραφήνα λόγω απαγορευτικού.
Penelope A at Rafina 1.jpg
Αφιερωμένη στους Leo,Vinman,Trakman,Sylver23,BenBruce,dokimakos21,N  ikos_V,TSS Apollon,Pantelis2009,leonidas,Proussos & Rocinante.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια    απο τον φιλο NikosP!!!  Ευχαριστουμε

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευχαριστω για την ομορφη φωτο φιλε nikos p. και την αφιερωση!

----------


## karystos

Ιούνιος του 1996, πρώτες ημέρες του SUPER CAT HAROULA, στο έξω λιμάνι της Ραφήνας τα τρία του Νότιου Ευβοικού και στην 4 το εν λόγω.

62-032-36-1.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Καλά , ο μόνος που γράφει εδώ εγώ είμαι; 4 μηνύματα συνεχόμενα σε ένα χρόνο σχεδόν...........*

*Τελοσπάντων:* 
*Έγινε διαγωνισμός για την κατασκευή προφυλακτήριου τοίχου στον προσήνεμο μώλο του λιμανιού προϋπολογισμού περίπου 54.000,00  (με αναθεώρηση και Φ.Π.Α.) ¶ντε να αρχίσουμε και πάλι εργασίες σε αυτό το ταλαιπωρημένο κομμάτι του λιμανιου........*
*Αν και το βασικό για μένα είναι η επέκταση του μώλου , ένας τοίχος ύψους 2 - 2.5 μέτρων στον ήδη υπάρχοντα μώλο ελάχιστα κάνει.............*
*Ξέρουμε τι ακριβώς έγινε , ποιος κέρδισε ;*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αν έγινε εχτές (Τρίτη 9-11) το πρακτικό θα βγει την Δευτέρα αν δεν γίνουν ενστάσεις. Αφού μέσα σε 5 μέρες μπορούν να γίνουν ενστάσεις. Αν γίνουν ενστάσεις θα βγει ανάδοχος όταν κριθούν οι ενστάσεις.

----------


## rafina-lines

Καλημέρα!  Να προσθέσω κι εγώ πως την προηγούμενη βδομάδα άκουσα για έναρξη εργασιών από το νέο έτος επισκευής της προβλήτας #6, καθώς και εκβάθυνση των νέων προβλητών #3 και #4 που δε χρησιμοποιούνται προς το παρόν.  Για τον τοίχο στο λιμενοβραχίονα της #13 δεν είχα ακούσει, κι ευχαριστώ για την είδηση.  Αλλά πιθανότατα μόνο μέχρι τη γωνία θα τον πάνε (μετά τα αποθηκευμένα πλακέ μπλόκια που προορίζονται για την #6), δε θα στρίψει στο φάλτσο, γιατί σύμφωνα με τη μελέτη του λιμανιού, το κομμάτι από τη γωνία μέχρι το πράσινο φανάρι θα ξηλωθεί και θα χτιστεί νέο τμήμα καμιά δεκαριά μέτρα πιο έξω (ανατολικά) έτσι ώστε να δοθεί περισσότερος χώρος στη λιμενολεκάνη.  Η νοητή ευθεία που ενώνει το πράσινο μέχρι τη γωνία της #9 είναι 190 μέτρα.  Αυτό περιορίζει σε ευελιξία ρεμέτζου.  Αν ας πούμε η ευθεία γίνει 200+ μέτρα, θα είναι πιο άνετες οι μανούβρες των καραβιών.  That's why θα ξηλωθεί το συγκεκριμένο τμήμα.  Τέλος πάντων, όπως και να' χει το πράγμα, μακάρι να ξαναρχίσουν οι εργασίες γιατί το λιμάνι μας θέλει ακόμη αρκετή δουλειά.  Με το καλό να καλωσορίσουμε πάλι συνεργεία εργασιών...   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## giorgos_249

> Καλημέρα! Να προσθέσω κι εγώ πως την προηγούμενη βδομάδα άκουσα για έναρξη εργασιών από το νέο έτος επισκευής της προβλήτας #6, καθώς και εκβάθυνση των νέων προβλητών #3 και #4 που δε χρησιμοποιούνται προς το παρόν.


*Δηλαδή ότι πιο σημαντικό έχει να γίνει στο λιμάνι άμεσα. Και αυτό την περίοδο που θα λείπουν όλα τα πλοία και θα είναι μόνο η Πηνελόπη ώστε να μην παρουσιαστούν προβλήματα στα δρομολόγια. Για να δούμε.......*

----------


## Leo

Από την Ραφήνα αναχώρησε κανονικά το Πηνελόπη Α, αλλά και από την Μύκονο το Θεολόγος Π για Ραφήνα.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Μας πήραν τα χιόνια και στη Ραφήνα! Αυτή τη στιγμή όλα τα μετεωρολογικά site αναφέρουν για την περιοχή της ραφήνας πυκνή χιονόπτωση. Ωραία θα ήταν να βλέπαμε μερικές φωτογραφίες από το λιμάνι με χιόνι να πέφτει , να έστρωσε αποκλείεται πάντως.....*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Περιμενουμε λοιπον με αγωνια τις νεες χιονισμενες φωτο απο τον capten4!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Πλέον από ότι βλέπω σταμάτησε. Καμία ώρα έριχνε άλλοτε πιο δυνατό και άλλοτε πιο ασθενές αλλά δεν πρέπει να έστρωσε...... Απλά αυτές τις πληροφορίες έχω από μετεωρολογικό σταθμό της περιοχής....Από ότι βλέπω αυτή την ώρα πρέπει να ρίχνει λίγο και μέσα στην αθήνα σε κάποιες περιοχές με μεγάλη επιφύλαξη όμως..........*

----------


## rafina-lines

Καλημέρα, παιδιά!

Για το χιόνι στη Ραφήνα που λέγατε, να σας πω ότι το Σάββατο 11 του μήνα, έριχνε λίγο (όχι πολύ πυκνό) το πρωί.  Γύρω στις 11:30 πμ σταμάτησε, μετά βγήκε λίγος ήλιος, ενώ από το μεσημέρι και μετά είχαμε συννεφιά.  Η Εύβοια όμως δε φαινόταν, γιατί από τη μέση του Ευβοϊκού και μέσα τα σύννεφα έφταναν πολύ χαμηλά.  Η Εύβοια εκείνη την ώρα πρέπει να είχε καταιγίδα (κάποιος φίλος από απέναντι ίσως μπορεί να μας διαφωτίσει).  Την επόμενη μέρα (Κυριακή 12 του Δεκεμβρίου) είχαμε μια απίθανη λιακάδα αλλά με κρύο.  Ε, από κει και πέρα τα γνωστά...   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## rafina-lines

Καλημέρα στην παρέα!

Να ενημερώσω ότι από το Σάββατο 18 Δεκ. άρχισαν να τοποθετούνται τα λάστιχα που ήταν αποθηκευμένα πίσω από το κτήριο του VTS επί μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα, για πρόσκρουση των πλοίων αντικαθιστώντας σιγά - σιγά τα λάστιχα αυτοκινήτων που χρησιμοποιούνταν.   :Wink: 

Ήδη μέχρι την Παρασκευή 17 του μήνα είχαν τοποθετηθεί στην προβλήτα #5 (αυτά της #3 και της #4 ήταν ήδη τοποθετημένα από το καλοκαίρι), ενώ το Σάββατο 18 αποκλείστηκε η #9 προκειμένου να τοποθετηθούν και εκεί.  Πιθανότατα οι εργασίες θα συνεχιστούν προς την #8 και την #7.  Σχεδόν όλα τα λάστιχα μεταφέρθηκαν στη #10 και στην #11 για να είναι πιο κοντά στις προκείμενες προβλήτες.

Επιπλέον λόγω και των άλλων εργασιών που πρόκειται να γίνουν για την κατασκευή προφυλακτύριου τοίχου στον εξωτερικό λιμενοβραχίονα της #13, απομακρύνθηκαν πριν από 2 βδομάδες τα μπλόκια που ήταν αποθηκευμένα εκεί προς τις πιο κάτω προβλήτες #11 και #12 εκτός από δύο.  Λογικά αυτά δε θα εμποδίζουν μάλλον τα έργα που θα αρχίσουν.  Τα μπλόκια αυτά προορίζονται για την προβλήτα #6, όταν θα ξεκινήσει η επισκευή της...  Για να δούμε...  :-D  :-D

----------


## giorgos_249

*Επιτέλους κινητικότητα! Επειδή όμως τυχαίνει να είμαι μακριά προσωπικά αυτές τις μέρες, μήπως μπορείς αν  και όποτε θες και μπορείς να τραβήξεις μερικές φωτογραφίες για να δούμε και εμείς από μακριά , ή κάποιος άλλος συμπατριώτης ενδεχομένως αν μπορεί;*

----------


## rafina-lines

Καλημέρα Γιώργο, και σε όλη την παρέα!

Οι παρακάτω φωτό για σένα, George specifically!  :Wink: 
Ας τα πάρουμε και με μια σειρά κατά κάποιο τρόπο...

Τα λάστιχα από εκεί που ήταν "παρκαρισμένα" (πίσω από το VTS) φορτώνονται στο φορτηγό:

DSC00116-1.jpg

DSC00114-1.jpg

Το φορτηγό τα μεταφέρει στην προβλήτα #10:

DSC00109-1-1.jpg

DSC00109-1-2.jpg

Σιγά-σιγά, το φορτηγό τα τοποθετεί στο ακρομώλιο της κάθε προβλήτας. Εδώ στην #9 (η οποία είναι και αποκλεισμένη τη συγκεκριμένη στιγμή):

DSC00106-1.jpg

----------


## rafina-lines

Κι εδώ βλέπουμε τα ήδη τοποθετημένα λάστιχα στην προβλήτα #5. Είναι διαφορετικά από τα προηγούμενα, και πιθανότατα πρέπει να είναι νέα παραλαβή. Εγώ τουλάχιστον προσωπικά δεν τα είχα ξαναδεί ποτέ στο λιμάνι... Με το καλό να συνεχιστούν τα έργα μας...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Τα μηνύματα που αναφέρονται στις βελτιώσεις του Λιμανιού της Ραφήνας, μεταφέρθηκαν εδώ που είναι και το σωστό θέμα, από το θέμα Δελτίο Ραφήνας. Μπορείτε να συνεχίσετε την συζήτηση και το ρεπορτάζ εδώ.

----------


## rafina-lines

> Τα μηνύματα που αναφέρονται στις βελτιώσεις του Λιμανιού της Ραφήνας, μεταφέρθηκαν εδώ που είναι και το σωστό θέμα, από το θέμα Δελτίο Ραφήνας. Μπορείτε να συνεχίσετε την συζήτηση και το ρεπορτάζ εδώ.


Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ, Leo!  Έχεις δίκιο!  Επεξεργάζοντας την τελευταία φωτό που ανέβασα, με πρόλαβες και τα μετέφερες.  Στο άλλο θέμα, έχει μείνει άλλη μια, αν μπορείς βάλτην κι αυτήν εδώ να είναι όλα μαζί...  Thank u!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## rafina-lines

> Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ, Leo! Έχεις δίκιο! Επεξεργάζοντας την τελευταία φωτό που ανέβασα, με πρόλαβες και τα μετέφερες. Στο άλλο θέμα, έχει μείνει άλλη μια, αν μπορείς βάλτην κι αυτήν εδώ να είναι όλα μαζί... Thank u!


Καλά, ήδη το έκανες!!!  Είσαι αστέρι!  Σ' ευχαριστώ και πάλι!   :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgos_249

> Καλημέρα Γιώργο, και σε όλη την παρέα!
> 
> Οι παρακάτω φωτό για σένα, George specifically! 
> Ας τα πάρουμε και με μια σειρά κατά κάποιο τρόπο...
> 
> Τα λάστιχα από εκεί που ήταν "παρκαρισμένα" (πίσω από το VTS) φορτώνονται στο φορτηγό:
> 
> 
> Το φορτηγό τα μεταφέρει στην προβλήτα #10:
> ...


*Ευχαριστώ πάρα πάρα πολύ για τις φωτογραφίες καθώς και για την άμεση απάντηση! Βλέπω άρχισαν εργασίες για τα καλά!* 

*Αυτοί οι προσκροστήρες που είναι κόκκινοι προορίζονται με επιφύλαξη μάλλον για το μέσο των ντόκων κάτι αντίστοιχο με το Λαύριο:*

*http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=52343&d=1250243078*

*Και μετά να υποθέσω ότι στην προβλήτα του χαισπιντ θα μπουν και προσκρουστήρες αυτού του τύπου:*

*http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=52346&d=1250243128*

*Τα πιο σημαντικά που πρέπει να γίνουν για μένα είναι οι προβλήτες πρυμνοπαραβολής που θα αποτελούνται από πεζογέφυρες που θα ενώνουν νησάκια εφοδιασμένα με προσκρουστήρες για να κολλάνε τα πλοία πάνω. Αυτό είναι και το 2ο αίτημα των πλοιάρχων μετά την κατασκευή του λιμενοβραχίονα........*

*Οι προβλήτες πρυμνοπαραβολής που θα πρυμνοπλαγιοδετούν τα πλοία θα μοιάζουν ως και θα είναι ίδιες με αυτές του Λαυρίου:* *http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=52336&d=1250242662*

*Η μία θα είναι προέκταση της ήδη υπάρχουσας αλλά πλέον μικρής προβλήτας πρυμνοπλαγιοδέτησης στη θέση του Θεολόγου και θα έχει μήκος 3 γέφυρες και η άλλη θα ξεκινά από την πεσμένη προβλήτα προς τα μέσα και θα έχει μήκος 2 γέφυρες. Πιθανό ένα μέρος των προσκρουστήρων αυτών να προορίζεται και για αυτές τις νησίδες στις προβλήτες αυτές......*




> Κι εδώ βλέπουμε τα ήδη τοποθετημένα λάστιχα στην προβλήτα #5. Είναι διαφορετικά από τα προηγούμενα, και πιθανότατα πρέπει να είναι νέα παραλαβή. Εγώ τουλάχιστον προσωπικά δεν τα είχα ξαναδεί ποτέ στο λιμάνι... Με το καλό να συνεχιστούν τα έργα μας...


*Βέβαια, καινούρια είναι, ούτε εγώ τα ξαναείδα. Και μάλλον θα παραληφθούν και άλλα λάστιχα σαν αυτά του Λαυρίου στην προβλήτα με το Αίολος Κεντέρης 1 Στο Λαύριο.....*


*ΥΓ: Αυτά τα μπαλόνια τα έχουν ακόμα , γιατί κάπου άκουσα ότι ανήκουν στη hsw που τα έφερε για το διάστημα που θα ήταν το χαισπιντ ραφήνα...*
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=115

----------


## rafina-lines

[QUOTE]*ΥΓ: Αυτά τα μπαλόνια τα έχουν ακόμα , γιατί κάπου άκουσα ότι ανήκουν στη hsw που τα έφερε για το διάστημα που θα ήταν το χαισπιντ ραφήνα...
*http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=115 [/QUOTE]

Καλημέρα, Γιώργο και σε όλη την παρέα!

Στην ερώτησή σου, όχι, δεν τα έχουν ακόμα.  Αυτά τα μπαλόνια απομακρύνθηκαν αμέσως μετά τη μετάβαση του HIGHSPEED 6 στον Πειραιά.  ¶ρα πράγματι θα ανήκαν στην HSW.   :Wink:

----------


## rafina-lines

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, και χρόνια πολλά σε όλη την παρέα!

Ας ρίξουμε μια ματιά στις εργασίες της τοποθέτησης των λάστιχων στα κρηπιδώματα του λιμανιού. Μέχρι τώρα έχουν μπει μικρά κυλινδρικά λάστιχα (όπως αυτά της προβλήτας #5 που είδαμε δυο posts πιο πάνω) στις προβλήτες #1 και #2, καθώς και στο λιμενοβραχίονα της #2. Το σημαντικό όμως είναι ο λιμενοβραχίονας της #9. Είναι η πρώτη φορά που το λιμάνι μας έχει τέτοιου είδους λάστιχα στις προβλήτες του! Δείτε την παρακάτω φωτό για να καταλάβετε. Έτσι ήταν ο λιμενοβραχίονας της #9 την παραμονή των Χριστουγέννων.

Οι προβλήτες που εκκρεμούν τώρα για να μπουν λάστιχα είναι ο κύριος μώλος της #9, η #7, και η #8. Συγχαρητήρια στον ΟΛΡ και στα συνεργεία του λιμανιού μας για την πολύ καλή δουλειά που κάνουν! Δεν είχαμε δει ποτέ το λιμάνι μας με τέτοια σύγχρονα λάστιχα πρόσκρουσης πλοίων... Μπράβο!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgos_249

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά, και χρόνια πολλά σε όλη την παρέα!
> 
> Ας ρίξουμε μια ματιά στις εργασίες της τοποθέτησης των λάστιχων στα κρηπιδώματα του λιμανιού. Μέχρι τώρα έχουν μπει μικρά κυλινδρικά λάστιχα (όπως αυτά της προβλήτας #5 που είδαμε δυο posts πιο πάνω) στις προβλήτες #1 και #2, καθώς και στο λιμενοβραχίονα της #2. Το σημαντικό όμως είναι ο λιμενοβραχίονας της #9. Είναι η πρώτη φορά που το λιμάνι μας έχει τέτοιου είδους λάστιχα στις προβλήτες του! Δείτε την παρακάτω φωτό για να καταλάβετε. Έτσι ήταν ο λιμενοβραχίονας της #9 την παραμονή των Χριστουγέννων.
> 
> Οι προβλήτες που εκκρεμούν τώρα για να μπουν λάστιχα είναι ο κύριος μώλος της #9, η #7, και η #8. Συγχαρητήρια στον ΟΛΡ και στα συνεργεία του λιμανιού μας για την πολύ καλή δουλειά που κάνουν! Δεν είχαμε δει ποτέ το λιμάνι μας με τέτοια σύγχρονα λάστιχα πρόσκρουσης πλοίων... Μπράβο!


 
*Να πιστέψω στα μάτια μου ή είναι πολύ ευχάριστο για να είναι αληθινό;;; Επιτέλους οι προσκρουστήρες τοποθετήθηκαν. ΑΜΗΝ! Είναι όμως λίγο σαν το παρδαλό κατσίκι κάποιοι από αυτούς αλλά επιτέλους στη θέση τους.......*
*¶ντε τώρα να επισκευαστεί και η πεσμένη προβλήτα............*

----------


## Κωστάκης

Σημερινες φωτογραφίες απο την πρόοδο των εργασιών στο λιμάνι. Υπολογίζω πως το τειχακι θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί σε 1 μήνα και κάτι. 
rafina 1.jpg rafina 4.jpg rafina 2.jpg rafina 3.jpg

----------


## Leo

Χαίρομαι που άρχισαν οι εργασίες για την προστασία του λιμανιού. Γιατί αυτό εγώ είδα την Παρακεσυή 28 Ιανουαρίου δεν διθέφερε και πολύ από το μπάχαλο της Τήνου. Το Αρτεμησία σκαμπανέβαζε δεμένο, περισσότερο από όταν ταξίδευε, με την σοροκάδα... και δεν ήταν φουσκωμένη.

01DSCN8622.JPG

----------


## giorgos_249

*Η σύμβαση κανονικά προβλέπει ολοκλήρωση σε ενάμισι μήνα από την ανάθεση δηλαδή κάπου πριν λίγες μέρες. Προσωπικά όμως βλέπω και εγώ να παίρνει 20 μέρες ακόμα στο πιο αισιόδοξο σενάριο............*

*Φίλε leo προσωπικά δεν θεωρώ τον τοίχο σοβαρό έργο...............Δεν θα προσφέρει τίποτα ουσιαστικό στην προστασία του λιμανιού. Το θέμα για μένα είναι να γίνει ένας κυματοθραύστης, πράγμα που μέσα στα επόμενα 5 χρόνια δεν πρόκειται να γίνει οπότε ας μην περιμένουμε και μεγάλες εξελίξεις από πλευράς πλοίων.* 

*Επίσης να πω πως θα πρέπει να κοπούν οι μικρές σιδερένιες προεξοχές του τοίχου που μοιάζουν με καρφιά καθώς στο λιμενοβραχίονα ( ας πούμε......) συχνάζουν ψαράδες που παίρνουν μαζί και παιδιά διαφόρων ηλικιών..............Λιγο κάποιο να γλιστρήσει πανω σε αυτά μπορεί να πάθει από απλή γρατσουνιά ως και μοιραίο (και δεν υπερβάλλω καθόλου, φίλος, μεγάλος άνθρωπος, είχε χτυπήσει πολύ άσχημα στο κεφάλι σε ανάλογη προεξοχή σε οπλισμό οικοδομής μετά από γλίστρημα, φανταστείτε τι μπορεί να πάθει κάποιο παιδάκι εκεί...) αν μείνει έτσι.............*

----------


## Leo

> *...................*
> *Φίλε leo προσωπικά δεν θεωρώ τον τοίχο σοβαρό έργο...............Δεν θα προσφέρει τίποτα ουσιαστικό στην προστασία του λιμανιού. Το θέμα για μένα είναι να γίνει ένας κυματοθραύστης, πράγμα που μέσα στα επόμενα 5 χρόνια δεν πρόκειται να γίνει οπότε ας μην περιμένουμε και μεγάλες εξελίξεις από πλευράς πλοίων.* 
> *.............*


Γιώργο έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, κι εγώ μαζί σου.

----------


## Κωστάκης

Σημερινές απο την Ραφήνα. 
Το τειχάκι έχει πλέον ολοκληρωθεί.
rafina 5.jpg
Ταυτόχρονη άφιξη Superferry II και Αρτεμισία.
artimisia superferry ii.jpg artemisia superferry ii 1.jpg
Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους φίλους των πλοίων.

----------


## giorgos_249

> Σημερινές απο την Ραφήνα. 
> Το τειχάκι έχει πλέον ολοκληρωθεί.
> rafina 5.jpg
> Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους φίλους των πλοίων.


*Εχουμε και καλλιτεχνικες ανησυχιες στον Ο.Λ.Ρ βλέπω...........Αν προσεξετε θα διακρινετε τα "ΚΑΛΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ" , ΟΛΡ και ενα καραβακι με πανια απο διπλα........*

----------


## Κωστάκης

Ναι το πρόσεξα στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία.
rafina 6.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

> Ναι το πρόσεξα στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία.
> rafina 6.jpg


*τουλαχιστον ας βαλουν λιγο χρωματακι να φανει και να μπορει να διαβαστει..........*

----------


## Κωστάκης

Λογικά θα το βάψουν αργότερα. Ακομη οι εργασίες δεν εχουν τελιώσει.

----------


## rafina-lines

Κανείς δεν πήρε είδηση ότι ήδη έχει βγει προκήρυξη για την επισκευή της προβλήτας #6 στο λιμάνι μας?? Οι καταθέσεις προσφορών στον ΟΛΡ έληξαν την Τρίτη που μας πέρασε 23 του μήνα στις 10 το πρωί. Η προκήρυξη βγήκε στο επίσημο site του ΟΛΡ (www.rafinaport.gr), και μπορούμε να τη δούμε στο ακόλουθο link:

http://www.rafinaport.gr/index.php?o...1151&Itemid=57

¶ντε, με το καλό να επισκευαστεί, να χαρούμε ακόμη περισσότερο τις λιμενικές μας εγκαταστάσεις... Γιατί πράγματι αυτή η προβλήτα μπορεί να προσφέρει αρκετή ευελιξία στο στόλο μας... :grin: :grin:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ητανε στο προγραμμα αυτο αλλα για λιγο πιο αργα. Το καλο ειναι οτι με την ανακοινωση που βγηκε εχει ολοκληρωθει το μεγαλυτερο κομματι της περιβαλλοντικης μελετης που αφορα ολο το λιμανι καθως και την πολη και που απο αυτην εξαρτωνται και τα εργα που αναφερονται στο master plan......Το υπολοιπο κομματι ομως μπορει να κανει και 2-3 χρονια ακομα.............Τωρα αμεσα το επομενο βημα ειναι να εξεταστει απο δυτη το αν εχει μαζεψει αμμο κοινως στις νεες προβλητες (εκεινες που δε δενει κανενα) αν δεν εχει γινει ηδη αυτο και να ερθει ο γερανος ο οποιος εκτος απο τη προβλητα 6 θα κανει και εκβαθυνση στις νεες που ειναι ουσιαστικα αχρησιμοποιητες , ας μη χρησιμοποιησω τον ορο αχρηστες καθως μπορουν να χρησιμοποιηθουν απο 2 πλοια μονο ωστε πλεον να αρχισουν να δενουν πλοια κανονικα............... Επιπλεον εννοειται οτι θα τοποθετηθουν τα μπλοκια που εχουν απομακρυνθει απο το λιμενοβραχιονα για την κατασκευη του τοιχειου αλλα ελπιζω να μη γινει το ιδιο λαθος με τις διπλα προβλητες.........*

----------


## rafina-lines

Κατάλαβα!  Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ, Γιώργο!  Και πότε λες να γίνουν αυτά??  Αν κρίνω από το timing που βγήκε η ανακοίνωση, τα έργα θα πέσουν μάλλον πάνω στη σεζόν.  Τέλος πάντων, δεν πειράζει, αρκεί που γίνονται.  Θα τα βολέψουμε πάλι, μια από δω, μια από κει, θα βγάλουμε άκρη...   :Wink:   :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Μεχρι Ιουλιο θα εχει γινει μαλλον........Αλλα και πιο μετα να τελειωσει λες και χρησιμοποιουνται αυτες οι προβλητες...........δεν εχει προβλημα λοιπον.*

----------


## Κωστάκης

Flying Cat 3 χτές το βράδυ στο λιμάνι.
flying cat 3.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Το έργο της επισκευής της προβλήτας με το φάρο είναι σε εξέλιξη εδώ και λίγο καιρό.......*

----------


## Leo

Επιτέλους, έα ακόμη έργο στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας, χωρίς λόγια.....

001DSCN0594.JPG 002DSCN0651.JPG
Θέλω να ελπίζω ότι θα επισκευασθεί και η ασχήμια του γκρεμισμένου ντόκου παραδίπλα το συντομότερο.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Πριν τον Ιούνιο δεν θα έχει τελειώσει η επισκευή της πεσμένης προβλήτας.......Για την προβλήτα του φάρου είχε αναφερθεί και στα έργα του λιμανιού σε άλλο θέμα οτι κατι γινεται........Επιτέλους φτιάχνεται σωστά καθώς η αρμύρα την είχε διαλύσει διότι η τελευταία υποτυπώδης επισκευή σε αυτή την προβλήτα έγινε το 94 που πήγαν και οι άλλες 2 από δίπλα πιο μέσα........Τώρα θα μπει οπλισμός από ατσάλι και ίσως και πέτρινα πλακάκια, με επιφύλαξη, ώστε να μην γίνει πάλι ανάλογη διάβρωση με πριν......Ηταν πολυ επικίνδυνο όλα αυτά τα χρόνια.......Μια φορά ήταν μια γυναίκα με τακούνι (μη φανταστει κανένας 12ποντο, φυσιολογικό 3-4 πόντους) με τον άντρα της και χαζεύανε την άφιξη του Εύβοια Σταρ δίπλα στο φάρο. Λέει αυτή να πάνε πιο πίσω για να μην τους φωνάξουν οι λιμενικοί να απομακρυνθούνε από εκεί που το πλοίο θα ρίξει κάβους. Ξεκινάνε λοιπόν να πάνε προς το φυλάκιο εισόδου. Στη μέση του ντόκου, εκεί που ήταν κυριολεκτικά διαβρωμένο από τη θάλασσα, κάπου πάτησε και παραλίγο να πέσει στη θάλασσα, αν ο άντρας της δεν την έσπρωχνε προς την αλλη κατεύθυνση, προς το τσιμέντινο παγκάκι δεξιά δηλαδή. Και το πλοίο εκείνη την ώρα έκανε ανάποδα για την προβλήτα.........*

----------


## rafina-lines

Καλημέρα, παιδιά! Ωραία όλα αυτά, σωστά, με γεια μας, καλορίζικα. Έχω όμως μια απορία: Αυτό το έρημο το τοιχάκι εκεί στο λιμενοβραχίονα γιατί το ξαναχτίζουν?? Αφού σύμφωνα με το master plan είναι για κατεδάφιση. Θα φύγει και ο τοίχος και το φανάρι. Το σχέδιο προβλέπει επέκταση του λιμενοβραχίονα με νησάκια και πεζογέφυρες (τύπου Λαυρίου) κατά 110 ακόμη μέτρα ανατολικά. Η επέκταση θα ξεκινήσει από το σημερινό κεφάλι, δηλ. εκεί που είναι τώρα το φανάρι. Ολόκληρος ο λιμενοβραχίονας θα βρεθεί εσωτερικός στη λιμενολεκάνη, και οι προβλήτες #2 και #3 θα είναι πια οι βασικότερες του λιμανιού αφού αυτές θα είναι που θα δέχονται τα μεγαλύτερα πλοία. Δεν περίμενα με τίποτα να ξαναχτίσουν το τοιχάκι. :-? Ίσα - ίσα περίμενα να γκρεμίσουν και το υπόλοιπο... 

Επιπλέον, ας μην ξεχνάμε πως οι νότιες #1 και #2 προβλέπεται να πάνε ακόμη πιο μέσα ώστε να έρθουν τα ακρομώλια όλων των προβλητών από την #1 ως την #9 στην ίδια ευθεία, προσφέροντας κι άλλο χερσαίο χώρο στις δύο προκείμενες. Μάλιστα αφού θα μεγαλώσει και το μήκος του συγκεκριμένου ακρομώλιου μάλλον θα προκύψει και μια πρόσθετη προβλήτα ακόμη πιο νότια απ' την #1 (θα ξαναλλάξει και πάλι μάλλον η αρίθμηση?? Εκτός αν ονομαστεί προβλήτα #0 :lol: ). ¶ρα λογικά όταν ξεκινήσουν αυτές οι εργασίες της επίχωσης θα γίνουν σίγουρα κι άλλα συμπληρωματικά έργα στο κρηπίδωμα του λιμενοβραχίονα... Καλό είναι φυσικά αυτό, αλλά την επισκευή του τοιχίου τη βρίσκω περιττή... Τέλος πάντων, για να δούμε πώς θα εξελιχθεί η πορεία των έργων...  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Το Τειχάκι προβλέπεται κανονικά στο master plan..........Απλά ίσως να γκρεμίζανε ένα κομμάτι 2 μέτρων από πίσω και μόνο αυτό. Απόλυτα φυσιολογική εξέλιξη λοιπόν αυτό........Συν το αισθητικό κομμάτι........Βεβαια μην περιμενουμε τιποτα τετοια εργα ως το 2015..........Ολα εξαρτωνται από τη σημερινή περιβαλλοντική μελέτη που γίνεται. Είναι αμφίβολο λοιπόν αν θα γίνουν, αλλά αν δεν ολοκληρωθεί δε θα γίνει τίποτα σημαντικό. Πως μερικοί κατάφεραν να τα παραβλέψουν όλα αυτά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω και η σημερινή διοίκηση δε μπορεί............¶ραγε μήπως λέω τώρα μήπως να είναι θέμα έλλειψης πείσματος και θέλησης ;;;;*

----------


## rafina-lines

> *Το Τειχάκι προβλέπεται κανονικά στο master plan..........Απλά ίσως να γκρεμίζανε ένα κομμάτι 2 μέτρων από πίσω και μόνο αυτό. Απόλυτα φυσιολογική εξέλιξη λοιπόν αυτό........Συν το αισθητικό κομμάτι........Βεβαια μην περιμενουμε τιποτα τετοια εργα ως το 2015..........Ολα εξαρτωνται από τη σημερινή περιβαλλοντική μελέτη που γίνεται. Είναι αμφίβολο λοιπόν αν θα γίνουν, αλλά αν δεν ολοκληρωθεί δε θα γίνει τίποτα σημαντικό. Πως μερικοί κατάφεραν να τα παραβλέψουν όλα αυτά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω και η σημερινή διοίκηση δε μπορεί............¶ραγε μήπως λέω τώρα μήπως να είναι θέμα έλλειψης πείσματος και θέλησης ;;;;*


Γιώργο, εδώ θα σε δυσαρεστήσω: Το τοιχάκι ΔΕΝ προβλέπεται στο master plan. Έχεις τη μελέτη που αναρτήθηκε από την προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση στο site του υπουργείου "όχι Ναυτιλίας" σε pdf? Αν την έχεις πήγαινε στη σελίδα 54 όπου έχει όλο το τελικό σχέδιο. Κοίτα το τμήμα ΝΞ το οποίο είναι το εναπομείναν τμήμα του σημερινού λιμενοβραχίονα. Δε σημειώνει κανένα τοιχίο. Ακόμη στην ίδια σελίδα δες τον ένθετο χάρτη "Απόσπασμα σχεδίου όπου φαίνονται οι κύριες επεμβάσεις στις υπάρχουσες κατασκευές". Εδώ σημειώνονται με κόκκινο οι εγκαταστάσεις που θα κατεδαφιστούν. Το τοιχίο αυτό είναι κόκκινο όπως και το φανάρι! Και λογικό είναι αυτό, αφού ακριβώς δίπλα, στο τμήμα ΜΝ (δηλ. στην προβλήτα #3) θα δένει πλοίο. Αν παραμείνει το τοιχίο θα εμποδίζει τον δεξί κάβο της πρύμνης του που θα πιάνει στο σημείο Ν.

Το post σου όμως μου δημιούργησε μια άλλη απορία: Η έγκριση της μελέτης δεν έχει τελειώσει ακόμη? Νόμιζα ότι αυτό το ξεπεράσαμε αφού βγήκε διαγωνισμός για την #6. Πώς θα επισκευαστεί χωρίς το τελικό οκ? Λίγο μπερδεμένα πράγματα... ;-) ;-)

----------


## giorgos_249

*Η μελέτη για την 6 είναι ανεξάρτητη τελικά από την μελέτη για το λιμάνι γενικά. Κάποια έργα εξαρτώνται από τη μελέτη για το λιμάνι και κάποια θα γίνουν σίγουρα. Ότι είναι καινούριο εξαρτάται από τη μελέτη, οι επισκευές όμως θα γίνουν σίγουρα. Πιθανό να γίνει και στο μέσα λιμάνι επισκευή στην προβλήτα που έδεναν παλιά οι παντόφλες για Μαρμάρι μπροστά στο ΑΥΡΑ.......Όσο για το τειχάκι, το τμήμα από τη μέση και μετά θα μείνει κανονικά........Είπαμε ότι πίσω λίγα μέτρα θα κατεδαφιστούνε γι' αυτό που λες, αλλά γενικά θα μείνει από το σημείο που ξεκινά η Θάλασσα μόλις γίνει η νέα προβλήτα.......Υπάρχουν και κάποιες συμπληρωματικές μελέτες στο κύριο σχέδιο.......*

----------


## Leo

Παιδιά χαλαρώστε λίγο, μελέτες, μακέτες, χαρτιά και πλάν είχαμε ανέκαθεν καί όχι μόνο στη Ραφήνα, αλλά και στον Πειραιά, την Τήνο, την Νάξο κλπ κλπ... Νιός είμουνα και γέρασα!

----------


## rafina-lines

Μάλιστα, τώρα κατάλαβα καλύτερα... Δηλ. άλλαξε το σχέδιο, έτσι όπως το λες, Γιώργο... Στην τελική πάντως δε θα' χει λόγο ύπαρξης αυτό το τοιχίο εκεί, αφού πια δε θα φτάνει ζωντανή θάλασσα σ' εκείνο το σημείο. Θα προστατεύει ο προσήμενος μώλος παραπάνω... Μάλλον εμπόδιο θα φέρνει γενικά...

Για την παλιά προβλήτα στο Αύρα απέναντι από τις Καμάρες, αυτό έγινε ήδη! Τέλειωσε πριν ένα μήνα! Φύγανε οι παλιές ράγες κι έπεσε νέο τσιμέντο. Ωραίο είναι. Έχει και κάτι σχεδιάκια πάνω το τσιμέντο. Δείχνει πολύ μοντέρνο κι όμορφο. ;-)

Για τις συμπληρωματικές μελέτες στο τελικό σχέδιο δεν είχα ιδέα!!! Πότε έγινε αυτό? Εγώ έχω μείνει στο 2004. Μήπως ξέρεις πού μπορούμε να τις βρούμε? Θα είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες πραγματικά και θα δώσουν νέα δεδομένα στο όλο θέμα... ;-)

Σ' ευχαριστώ, Γιώργο! :-) :-)

----------


## rafina-lines

> Παιδιά χαλαρώστε λίγο, μελέτες, μακέτες, χαρτιά και πλάν είχαμε ανέκαθεν καί όχι μόνο στη Ραφήνα, αλλά και στον Πειραιά, την Τήνο, την Νάξο κλπ κλπ... Νιός είμουνα και γέρασα!


Σωστά, βρε Leo, αλλά να μη μάθουμε κάτι παραπάνω για τα σχέδια? Απ' ότι βλέπω τώρα τελευταία αλλάζουν συχνά... ;-) ;-)

----------


## giorgos_249

*Καταρχήν φίλε LEO έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, αλλά όμως τη στιγμή που υπάρχουν τα σχέδια πρέπει ότι γίνεται τώρα, να γίνεται σύμφωνα με αυτά.........Η τήνος είναι το πιο πολύπαθο λιμάνι γιατί έγινε σύμφωνα με σχέδια και όχι τις γνώμες των ναυτικών............Η προσωπική μου άποψη γι αυτό το θέμα, ξεφεύγει όμως, είναι ότι η υπακοή στη λογική μας είναι που θα καταστρέψει τον κόσμο.......Βλέπεις ότι αυτοί που τα έκαναν, υπάκουσαν στη λογική τους που έλεγε βρες έμπειρους, βρες αυτούς που έχουν όλα τα πτυχία κτλπ  και θεώρησαν άσχετους τους πλοιάρχους......Αλλο παράδειγμα η παιδεία, όλοι όσοι ασχολούνται είναι λαμπροί επιστήμονες , και ο πρωθυπουργός που τους διόρισε υπάκουσε στη λογική του που του έλεγε τα ίδια......Ορίστε το κατάντημα λοιπόν στις μέρες μας.........Αλλο η οικονομία. Ο υπουργός είναι κορυφαίος καθηγητής οικονομίας στην ΑΣΟΕ. Δε θα έλεγα ότι οι κινήσεις του και του υπουργείου γενικά ήταν σωστές αφού πόσες χώρες δέχτηκαν να μας χρηματοδοτήσουν με 3% και πανηγυρίζανε από την κυβέρνηση που μειώθηκε μια μονάδα το επιτόκιο στο 4.2%........Τι χρειάζεται λοιπόν;;;; ΟΧΙ ΑΛΛΗ ΛΟΓΙΚΗ , ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ είναι αυτό που χρειάζεται.....*

*Και τώρα πάλι στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας:* 

*Φίλε ¶ρη αυτό για τη μέσα προβλήτα ομολογώ ότι δεν το έμαθα. Ήξερα ότι μπορεί να γίνει, αλλά όχι ότι τελείωσε κιόλας πριν ένα μήνα.........Μπράβο.......*

*Όσο για τις συμπληρωματικές μελέτες, εχουν γίνει ορισμένες, δεν είναι τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο, ψιλοπράγματα είναι και δεν διατίθενται για τον κόσμο. Προφορικά λέγονται μόνο από μηχανικούς και υπαλλήλους του ΟΛΡ. Και εγώ κάποια πράγματα από εκεί τα ξέρω..........Δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι το τρομερό, λεπτομέρειες των λεπτομερειών μόνο.........*

----------


## giorgos_249

*http://rafinavessels.blogspot.com/2011/04/blog-post_17.html*
*Τα έργα στο λιμάνι........Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για τις φωτογραφίες τον κ. ¶ρη Φ.*

----------


## dokimakos21

Ξημέρωμα στην Ραφήνα ....

P4186735.JPG

... και η πρόοδος των εργασιών ...

P4186748.JPG

----------


## waterman

Σάββατο 27 Ιουλίου 2013

----------


## Nautilia News

rafina-1024x768.jpg

*Ναυμαχία στη Ραφήνα*

----------


## roussosf

Η κατάσταση στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας τις Κυριακές το βράδυ είναι απελπιστική. Μπορώ να πω ότι συναγωνίζεται τον Πειραιά . Χθες 29/7 από Ραφήνα έως Νέα Μάκρη 50 λεπτά. Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τόσο μέσα στο λιμάνι όσο εκτός αυτού. Λιμάνι έως διασταύρωση Ραφήνας 30 λεπτά για τους γνώστες της περιοχής. Από τις 9:00μμ έως τις 10:30 έχουμε έξι αφίξεις και μία αναχώρηση ,και όλα πατημένα μέχρι τα μπούνια. Οι αφίξεις είναι ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ (άφιξη και ταυτόχρονα αναχώρηση) TERA JET EVIA STAR SUPER FERRY.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Superferry II και το Αικατερίνη Π έφυγαν από το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας με κατεύθυνση το Μαρμάρι. ¶ραγε εκεί θα πάνε για να προφυλαχθούν από τον " Ζορμπά"?????? Ενώ το Θεολόγος Π σε 40-45 λεπτά θα είναι στη Ραφήνα. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## pantelis2009

Από το TOGIAS TRAVEL[λιμανι ραφηνας] για όσους ενδιαφέρονται.
Χειμερινή Προσφορά
Το Πρακτορείο μας,σας ενημερώνει πως από 1/11/2018 ισχύει νέα χειμερινή προσφορά στους ακέραιους ναύλους των ΙΧ αυτοκινήτων και των μοτοσυκλετών, στις διαδρομές προς και από Ραφήνα για τα νησιά.
Οι τιμές διαμορφώνονται ως εξής:
ΡΑΦΗΝΑ – ΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΙΧ 28,00¤ - ΜΟΤΟ 10,00¤
ΡΑΦΗΝΑ – ΤΗΝΟΣ ΙΧ 40,00¤ - ΜΟΤΟ 17,00¤
ΡΑΦΗΝΑ – ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ΙΧ 50,00¤ - ΜΟΤΟ 20,00¤
Οι προσφορές αφορούν τα εισιτήρια ακέραιου ναύλου από και προς Ραφήνα, δεν συνδυάζονται με άλλες εμπορικές εκπτώσεις και τα εισιτήρια προσφοράς τροποποιούνται ή ακυρώνονται σύμφωνα με την εμπορική πολιτική της εταιρείας.

----------


## despo

Μάλλον απο κάποια Ναυτιλιακή το ξεσήκωσαν και το διαφημίζουν, αφου οι ίδιοι δεν έχουν δικά τους πλοία  :Dread:

----------


## roussosf

> Μάλλον απο κάποια Ναυτιλιακή το ξεσήκωσαν και το διαφημίζουν, αφου οι ίδιοι δεν έχουν δικά τους πλοία


Από όσο γνωρίζω το συγκεκριμένο πρακτορείο είναι το επίσημο της Golden Star .Δεν το ξεσήκωσαν ούτε είπε κανείς πως έχει ο Τογιας δικά του πλοία.Αυτές είναι οι χειμερινές τιμες της Golden Star και το πρακτορείο τις διαφημίζει

----------


## despo

Σύμφωνοι, αλλά νομίζω οτι θα έπρεπε να λέει οτι ισχύουν όλα αυτά με την τάδε εταιρεία, γιατί εμείς οι περισσότεροι μπορεί να γνωρίζουμε οτι το συγκεκριμένο πρακτορείο είναι της Golden Star, αλλά κάποιος άλλος μάλλον όχι.

----------


## roussosf

Τελικά το πρακτορείο σωστά τα γράφει γιατί οι τιμές αυτές αφορούν και τις δύο εταιρείες που δραστηριοποιούνται στην Ραφήνα. Και έτσι όπως είναι γραμμένο απλά ενημερώνει ,δεν είναι δικιά του προσφορά.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Δύο πλοία εφέτος - ταυτόχρονα - από Ραφήνα για Κρήτη! Αλαλούμ στο Γαύριο! ΔηλώσειςΣτεφάνου και Ηλιόπουλου…*on 03 Νοε 2018
Το Aqua Blue στο ΓαύριοΗ ΕΙΔΗΣΗ - Από το ναυτιλιακό site Αρχιπέλαγος«_Το δρομολόγιο των 07:45 το πρωί από Ραφήνα για ¶νδρο, Τήνο, Μύκονο, Πάρο, Σαντορίνη και Ηράκλειο, φαίνεται να «καπαρώνει» από τη νέα θερινή περίοδο το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «AQUA BLUE», σύμφωνα με τα αποτελέσματα της τελευταίας συνεδρίασης του Σ.Α.Σ. Ένα δρομολόγιο που έχει και ιστορική σημασία, καθώς για τα νησιά της Ανδροτηνομυκονίας εκτελούσε για αρκετά χρόνια το ιστορικό  «ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ»  του Στρίντζη και έπειτα το  «SUPERFERRY» και το «SUPERFERRY II» που πήραν τη σκυτάλη, καθώς ξεκινούσαν κάθε πρωί από τη Ραφήνα στις 07:45._
_Το «AQUA BLUE» της SEAJETS είναι ένα πλοίο που δοκιμάστηκε φέτος το καλοκαίρι με επιτυχία σε όλα αυτά τα λιμάνια εξυπηρετώντας τη γραμμή  ΘΕΣ/ΝΙΚΗ – Β. ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ – ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ – ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ, οπότε εάν ισχύσει τελικά η πρόθεση δρομολόγησης στη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή από την ερχόμενη θερινή περίοδο, θα έχουμε ξανά ένα ιδιαίτερα θερμό καλοκαίρι στη Ραφήνα από πλευράς ανταγωνισμού._»
ΤΟ ΡΕΠΟΡΤΑΖ του ΕΝ ΑΝΔΡΩΤηλεφωνήσαμε στην Sea Jets και στην Golden Star Ferries για κάποιες περαιτέρω πληροφορίες. Και είχαμε τις πρώτες δηλώσεις των δύο εταιρειών - που για μια ακόμα φορά βρίσκονται να εκτελούν παράλληλα δρομολόγια για παράλληλους προορισμούς και με σχεδόν ταυτόχρονη εκκίνηση!
 Το Superferry II στο Γαύριο (φωτ. Εν ¶νδρω).Αρχικά ρωτήσαμε το σχόλιο του Γιώργου Στεφάνου, της Golden Star Ferries, για τη νέα δρομολόγηση δίπλα στα Superferry. Aπάντησε γελώντας:
_«Πέρσι οι ίδιοι που δρομολογούν το άλλο πλοίο μάς έλεγαν πως θα «βουλιάξουμε». Αντέξαμε. Τώρα ονειρεύονται «τεράστια» επιβατική κίνηση. Και όλοι οι επιβάτες θα φτάνουν στην Ραφήνα την ίδια ώρα. ¶ρα δεν θα χωράνε σε ένα πλοίο! Και χρειάζεται και δεύτερο! Γιατί όχι και ένα τρίτο;…»_
Μετά τηλεφωνήσαμε στον Μάριο Ηλιόπουλο, της Sea Jets kai θέσαμε τρία ερωτήματα:
_«Γιατί τόσο κοντά τα δρομολόγια; Πότε ξεκινά το πλοίο; Πως θα αντέξετε τον ανταγωνισμό με ένα πιο γρήγορο και καινούριο πλοίο;»_
Οι απαντήσεις του:
_«Τόσο κοντά γιατί η  πρωινή ζώνη είναι πολύ σφικτή για όλους. Πρώτα ο Θεός το πλοίο ξεκινά δρομολόγια τον Γενάρη. Η τρίτη ερώτηση είναι λάθος ως προς την ηλικία και την ταχύτητα του πλοίου. Την πορεία της Sea Jets, την προσφορά της στον ελληνικό τουρισμό και το κοινωνικό της έργο δεν θα το σταματήσει κανείς.»_
Από τα παραπάνω προκύπτουν τέσσερα σενάρια. Το πρώτο: ίσως να μην δρομολογηθεί δεύτερο πλοίο. Το δεύτερο: να δρομολογηθεί και κάποιο από τα δύο χάνοντας την «μάχη» να αποχωρήσει. Το τρίτο: να χάσουν τη «μάχη» και τα δύο και να αποχωρήσουν προς ζημία της γραμμής και της ¶νδρου. Το τέταρτο: να αποκτήσει η γραμμή μεγάλη κίνηση και να λειτουργήσουν και τα δύο πλοία! Κάτι που εμείς με τα όσα ξέρουμε το θεωρούμε αδύνατο.
Ίδωμεν…
Γαύριο: ποιος θα πρωτομπαίνει και ποιος θα πρωτοβγαίνει μεταξύ 09:30 και 10:10 κάθε πρωί το θερινό εξάμηνο με 4 αφιξοαναχωρήσεις σε 30-40 λεπτά αυτό το υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας δεν το σκέφτηκε. Απίστευτο... (φωτ. Εν ¶νδρω)ΥΣΤΕΡΟΓΡΑΦΟ - Τα προβλήματα
 Δεν προλάβαμε να γράψουμε κάτι θετικό για το υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας και βλέπουμε την πρώτη δυσλειτουργία: δρομολογεί - σε μια Ραφήνα με τόσα προβλήματα - δύο πλοία την ίδια ώρα για τον ίδιο προορισμό! Δεν θα πούμε τώρα τίποτα και για 4 αφιξοαναχωρήσεις στο Γαύριο κάθε πρωί μεταξύ 09:30 και 10:10. Ο Θεός να βάλει το χέρι του. Τώρα ευτυχώς που η κίνηση από Ραφήνα προς Κρήτη δεν αντέχει σε σοβαρή συζήτηση. Για τους ενδιάμεσους σταθμούς της διαδρομής - που είναι και το «έπαθλο» - τα αποτελέσματα θα προκύψουν από την ταχύτητα των πλοίων, την λειτουργικότητα και την εξυπηρέτηση τους και το κόστος των εισιτηρίων. Αυτό το τελευταίο σε μια χρονιά που τα πετρέλαια σκαρφαλώνουν στα ύψη…
Για τον ακτοπλοΐκό νόμο μια παρατήση: διάτρητος από ασάφειες, δυσλειτουργικός, αναχρονιστικός και εκτός πραγματικότητας. Από τον Θοδωρή Δρίτσα (άφησε με την αναβλητικότητα του και την αντίθεση του στην ιδιωτικοποίηση του Πειραιά) μέχρι τον Παναγιώτη Κουρουμπλή (άφησε εποχή με τις μετωπικές συγκρούσεις με όλους και με όλα στο Αιγαίο) δεν έγινε τίποτα να διορθωθεί. Ας ελπίσουμε έστω και τώρα πως ο Νεκτάριος Σαντορινιός ίσως κάνει κάτι επΆ αυτού μέχρι το τέλος…
«ΕΝ ΑΝΔΡΩ»

ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## gpap2006

Το ερχομενο καλοκαιρι θα εχει αλλαξει κυβερνηση και η seajets δεν θα εχει την ιδια ευνοικη μεταχειριση των τελευταιων ετων

----------


## pantelis2009

Έληξε το απαγορευτικό του απόπλου.Τα δρομολόγια σήμερα 04/01/19 εκτελούνται έως εξής.Τo SUPERFFERY 07:50 για ¶νδρο Tήνο Μύκονο και το FAST FERRIES ANDROS 17:30 για ¶νδρο Τήνο Μύκονο.Για Μαρμάρι το PANORAMA στις 08:30-15:30-18:30.Για όποιες τυχόν πληροφορίες και για κρατήσεις εισιτηρίων μπορείτε να μας καλέσετε σε κάποιο από τα τηλέφωνά μας: 22940 23150 22940 22900 2294023561 2294022903!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ενημέρωση...
Λήξη απαγορευτικού
Τα δρομολόγια διαμορφώνονται ως εξής:
Fast Ferries Andros 
17:30 από Ραφήνα για ¶νδρο Τήνο Μύκονο
Πληροφορίες: 2294022900, 2294026348

----------


## pantelis2009

*Σχέδια για λιμάνι-τέρας στη Ραφήνα*

Τάσος Σαραντής

Την έντονη αντίδραση κατοίκων της Ραφήνας προκαλούν τα σχέδια για τη γιγάντωση του λιμανιού της παραλιακής πόλης, όχι μόνο γιατί δεν έχουν ενημερωθεί για όσα σχεδιάζονται, αλλά και γιατί μέσα στην τελευταία εβδομάδα του Αυγούστου, μόλις δύο μέρες πριν από την ορκωμοσία του νέου Περιφερειακού Συμβουλίου Αττικής, το απερχόμενο Περιφερειακό Συμβούλιο συνεδριάζει αύριο προκειμένου να εγκρίνει το «Αναπτυξιακό Πρόγραμμα και τη Μελέτη Διαχείρισης (masterplan)» του λιμανιού.
Οπως προβλέπεται στη μελέτη, για το λιμάνι Ραφήνας χωροθετούνται τέσσερις βασικές χρήσεις, με τέσσερα αντίστοιχα Λιμενικά Τμήματα (Λ.Τ.): το Λ.Τ. Ακτοπλοΐας, που θα περιλαμβάνει το Λ.Τ. των συμβατικών πλοίων και το Λ.Τ. ταχύπλοων πλοίων, και τα Λ.Τ. μικρών σκαφών, αλιευτικού καταφυγίου και υδατοδρομίου.
Οπως περιγράφεται, έπειτα από τα απαραίτητα έργα που θα γίνουν προκειμένου να επεκταθεί ο μόλος του λιμανιού της Ραφήνας, θα υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να προσδένουν σε αυτό 15 πλοία, ενώ το «όραμα» για το μέλλον του ξεπερνά όλες τις προσδοκίες:
«Ο λιμένας της Ραφήνας είναι (β€¦) ο δεύτερος μεγαλύτερος σε επιβατική κίνηση μεταξύ των 16 ελληνικών λιμένων διεθνούς ενδιαφέροντος (β€¦) και συμμετέχει ουσιαστικά στο ευρύτερο σύστημα λιμένων της Αττικής, με προοπτική τα επόμενα χρόνια να γίνει το πρώτο σε επιβατική κίνηση στην Αττική», αναφέρεται.
Βέβαια, για τη δημιουργία ενός τέτοιου γιγαντιαίου λιμανιού θα είναι απαραίτητη και η οικοδόμηση κτιριακών εγκαταστάσεων που περιλαμβάνουν τερματικούς σταθμούς, διώροφους και τριώροφους χώρους στάθμευσης, χώρους αναμονής Ι.Χ., φορτηγών και δικύκλων, συνεδριακό κέντρο 300 ατόμων, εγκαταστάσεις εξυπηρέτησης σκαφών, κτίρια διοίκησης, καφέ-εστιατόρια και καταστήματα.
Για όλους αυτούς τους τσιμεντένιους όγκους που πρόκειται να κατασκευαστούν απαιτείται συνολικά επιφάνεια 25.400 τ.μ. Οπως γίνεται κατανοητό, όλο το θαλάσσιο μέτωπο της Ραφήνας θα καταληφθεί από λιμενικές εγκαταστάσεις με αποτέλεσμα την αποκοπή μιας παραδοσιακά παραθαλάσσιας πόλης από τη θάλασσα!
«Η περιβαλλοντική επιβάρυνση (ατμοσφαιρική ρύπανση και ηχορύπανση) από τον ταυτόχρονο ελλιμενισμό 15 πλοίων, 5 υδροπλάνων και τη διέλευση εκατοντάδων χιλιάδων Ι.Χ.-φορτηγών-δικύκλων, μαζί με τη διαρκώς αυξανόμενη επιβάρυνση από τις συνεχόμενες αεροπορικές πτήσεις πάνω από τη Ραφήνα, θα είναι αφόρητη.
Ηδη σήμερα η κατάσταση είναι αφόρητη με τα μισά πλοία από αυτά, τα μισά Ι.Χ.-φορτηγά και χωρίς υδροπλάνα», επισημαίνει η «Πρωτοβουλία Κατοίκων για ένα λιμάνι που θα συμβιώνει αρμονικά με την πόλη».
*«Αξιοποίηση» ακτών*

EUROKINISSI / ΘΑΝΑΣΗ ΔΗΜΟΠΟΥΛΟΣΣαν να μην έφταναν όλα αυτά, μπαίνουν στη ρουλέτα της «αξιοποίησης» και όλες οι παραλίες της Ραφήνας. Σύμφωνα με τα αναφερόμενα στην εισήγηση της περιφέρειας, θα συνταχθεί «ακόμα ένα σχέδιο με όρους δόμησης-χρήσης γης, το οποίο θα περιλαμβάνει όλη την επιφάνεια της Χερσαίας Ζώνης Λιμένα Ραφήνας, συμπεριλαμβανομένων όλων των παραλιών, Κόκκινο, Μπλε, Πράσινο Λιμανάκι, Κεντρική Πλαζ Ραφήνας, παραλία Πανόραμα και Μαρίκες».
Επιπλέον, για την εξυπηρέτηση ενός γιγαντιαίου λιμανιού θα θυσιαστούν ολόκληρες περιοχές, όπως η Διασταύρωση της Ραφήνας, όπου προβλέπεται η κατασκευή ανισόπεδου κόμβου που θα χωρίσει την πόλη σε τουλάχιστον δύο κομμάτια ξεκομμένα μεταξύ τους, απειλώντας να καταστρέψει οικονομικά την τοπική αγορά και να επιβαρύνει την ατμόσφαιρα και τον θόρυβο από τη συνεχόμενη διέλευση βαρέων και μη οχημάτων.
Στην κατασκευή του ανισόπεδου κόμβου έχει αντιταχθεί και το δημοτικό συμβούλιο Ραφήνας-Πικερμίου σε συνεδρίασή του στις 19/4/2019.
Κι αυτό γιατί θεωρεί ότι η κατασκευή του, εκτός από σημαντική οπτική όχληση, θα προκαλέσει «μόνιμες μη αναστρέψιμες επιπτώσεις στα μορφολογικά και τυπολογικά χαρακτηριστικά της παρόδιας αστικής περιοχής (οικισμός Διασταύρωση), καθώς από τη μελέτη προβλέπονται υπερυψωμένη σιδηρά γέφυρα μήκους 122,5 μέτρων και υπερυψωμένοι τοίχοι από σκυρόδεμα, μήκους 180 μέτρων, με ύψος έως και 5 μέτρα». Αυτός ο κτιριακός όγκος θα βρίσκεται σε απόσταση μόλις 10 μέτρων από τις παρακείμενες κατοικίες.
ΓιΆ αυτούς τους λόγους ο Δήμος Ραφήνας-Πικερμίου έχει προτείνει ως αποκλειστική λύση την υπογειοποίηση του κλάδου Ραφήνα-Αθήνα με δύο λωρίδες κυκλοφορίας.
Σημειώνεται ότι στην εισήγηση της περιφέρειας προτείνεται η κατασκευή υπόγειου κλάδου μιας λωρίδας, που θα εξυπηρετεί την κίνηση λιμάνι Ραφήνας-Αθήνα, αλλά κι αυτό μεταγενέστερα, στη μακροπρόθεσμη «Φάση Β» του προβλεπόμενου έργου.
*Μεγαλοεπενδυτές*

«Εν όψει της πώλησης του λιμανιού σε μεγαλοεπενδυτές, όλα αυτά τα σχέδια μπορεί να γίνουν πολύ πιο αποτρόπαια. Η εμπειρία από την πώληση του Πειραιά είναι ότι η Cosco παραβιάζει συνεχώς τους όρους του masterplan και των οποιωνδήποτε όρων χρήσης στους οποίους υποτίθεται έχει συμφωνήσει.
»Για να υλοποιηθούν όλα αυτά που προγραμματίζονται στην περιοχή, μαζί με όλα τα άλλα που παράλληλα σχεδιάζονται, όπως εγκιβωτισμός του Μεγάλου Ρέματος Ραφήνας, κέντρο επεξεργασίας λυμάτων, διάνοιξη οδού Φλέμινγκ, θα μετατρέψουν περίπου για μια 10ετία την ευρύτερη περιοχή σε ένα απέραντο εργοτάξιο», επισημαίνει η «Πρωτοβουλία Κατοίκων για ένα λιμάνι που θα συμβιώνει αρμονικά με την πόλη».
Η Πρωτοβουλία υποστηρίζει ότι «είναι απαράδεκτο τέτοιοι σχεδιασμοί που αλλάζουν τη συνολική φυσιογνωμία μιας πόλης να γίνονται πίσω από τις πλάτες των κατοίκων της, χωρίς καμία διαβούλευση με την τοπική κοινωνία και να προχωρούν σχέδια επέκτασης του λιμανιού προς όφελος των μεγάλων οικονομικών συμφερόντων χωρίς τη γνώμη των πολιτών».
Καλεί τον δήμο να ζητήσει ακύρωση της συζήτησης των θεμάτων αυτών στο Περιφερειακό Συμβούλιο μέχρι να γνωμοδοτήσει η τοπική κοινωνία και καλεί τους κατοίκους της Ραφήνας να παραστούν στη συνεδρίαση του Περιφερειακού Συμβουλίου αύριο στις 3 μ.μ. (Αναστάσεως 2 & Τσιγάντε, Χολαργός, σταθμός μετρό Εθνική Αμυνα).
Από την πλευρά του, ο δήμαρχος Ραφήνας-Πικερμίου ζητά την αναβολή της συζήτησης για τον ανισόπεδο κόμβο στο αυριανό Περιφερειακό Συμβούλιο.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## Αναερόβιος

Εφημερίδα των Συριζαίων συντακτών.
Ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και οι κατά τόπους κορμοράνοι του επιστρέφουν στον φυσικό τους χώρο. Αυτόν της αντίδρασης σε οτιδήποτε οπουδήποτε και να είναι να γίνει. Με τα χιλιοειπωμένα και μουχλιασμένα κλισέ και τσιτάτα που ανεξαρτήτως θέματος πάντα θα χρησιμοποιηθούν. Πάνε με όλα, σαν την Κοκα Κόλα ένα πράγμα...

----------


## roussosf

> Εφημερίδα των Συριζαίων συντακτών.
> Ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και οι κατά τόπους κορμοράνοι του επιστρέφουν στον φυσικό τους χώρο. Αυτόν της αντίδρασης σε οτιδήποτε οπουδήποτε και να είναι να γίνει. Με τα χιλιοειπωμένα και μουχλιασμένα κλισέ και τσιτάτα που ανεξαρτήτως θέματος πάντα θα χρησιμοποιηθούν. Πάνε με όλα, σαν την Κοκα Κόλα ένα πράγμα...



Φίλε μου δεν ξέρω ποια η σχέση σου με την ανατολική Αττική, αλλά να μου επιτρέψεις μιας που ζω και χρησιμοποιώ το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας σχεδόν σε εβδομαδιαία βάση , βρίσκω τις όποιες αντιδράσεις των τοπικών φορέων δικαιολογημένες έως ένα βαθμό , γιατί αυτά τα  <<project>> τα βρίσκω λίγο επίφοβα αν δεν υπάρχει ισχυρή πολιτική βούληση και κατ' επέκταση παρέμβαση πριν ξεκινήσουν . Και ο νοών νοήτω.......

----------


## Αναερόβιος

Χρησιμοποιώ πάρα πολύ συχνά το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας. Πολύ περισσότερο από ότι του Πειραιά.
Χρειάζεται επειγόντως επέκταση και οπωσδήποτε αύξηση και διαπλάτυνση των οδών πρόσβασης σε αυτό!
Οι αντιδρώντες, συγνώμη για την έκφραση χέστηκαν και για την Ραφήνα, και για το λιμάνι της και για την εξυπηρέτηση των ταξιδιωτών. Αντιδρούν όπως πάντα στα πάντα που δεν τους αποφέρει άμεσο οικονομικό όφελος. Είναι η ίδια συνομοταξία ανθρώπων που αντιδρούν στο Ελληνικό, στον Βοτανικό, στην Αττική οδό, σε εργοστάσια ανακύκλωσης, στην εγκατάσταση ανεμογεννητριών ενώ ταυτόχρονα το παίζουν και οικολόγοι που ανησυχούν για την κλιματική αλλαγή στο Μετρό παλαιότερο. 
Είναι ιδεοληπτικοί και φυλλάδες σαν την ΕφΣυν είναι ο χώρος έκφρασης τους.

----------


## rafina-lines

> Χρησιμοποιώ πάρα πολύ συχνά το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας. Πολύ περισσότερο από ότι του Πειραιά.
> Χρειάζεται επειγόντως επέκταση και οπωσδήποτε αύξηση και διαπλάτυνση των οδών πρόσβασης σε αυτό!
> Οι αντιδρώντες, συγνώμη για την έκφραση χέστηκαν και για την Ραφήνα, και για το λιμάνι της και για την εξυπηρέτηση των ταξιδιωτών. Αντιδρούν όπως πάντα στα πάντα που δεν τους αποφέρει άμεσο οικονομικό όφελος. Είναι η ίδια συνομοταξία ανθρώπων που αντιδρούν στο Ελληνικό, στον Βοτανικό, στην Αττική οδό, σε εργοστάσια ανακύκλωσης, στην εγκατάσταση ανεμογεννητριών ενώ ταυτόχρονα το παίζουν και οικολόγοι που ανησυχούν για την κλιματική αλλαγή στο Μετρό παλαιότερο. 
> Είναι ιδεοληπτικοί και φυλλάδες σαν την ΕφΣυν είναι ο χώρος έκφρασης τους.


Πέστα Χρυσόστομε!!! Ν'αγιάσει το στόμα σου!!!  :Smile:

----------


## roussosf

> .................
> Χρειάζεται επειγόντως επέκταση και οπωσδήποτε αύξηση και διαπλάτυνση των οδών πρόσβασης σε αυτό!
> ...............


Μένω σε αυτό και συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Αλλά το συγκεκριμένο <<έργο>> δεν αναφέρει μόνο διαπλατύνσεις δρόμων....... καλό είναι να βλέπουμε και τα ψιλά γράμματα τα οποία σπάνια βλέπουν το φως της δημοσιότητας

----------


## Αναερόβιος

Διαφωνείς δηλαδη πως το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας χρειάζεται περισσότερες θέσεις για συμβατικά και ταχύπλοα και περισσότερους χώρους αναμονής για αυτοκίνητα, φορτηγά και επιβάτες?
ΑΥΤΟ το λιμάνι και οι υποδομές του σου μοιάζουν επαρκείς για την κίνηση που εχει, θεωρείς δηλαδη πως εξυπηρετεί άνετα τους ταξιδιώτες και απλά το πρόβλημα είναι οι δρόμοι πρόσβασης σε αυτό από την υπόλοιπη Αττική?  :Confused New:  :Dejection:

----------


## roussosf

Εδώ (https://rpn.gr/?p=7786) μπορούμε να δούμε σχέδια απο  το master plan για το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας περισσότερα δε στο site irida (Ελληνική Δημοκρατία - Κυβέρνηση. Δεν είναι καθόλου κακό . Αν οι καπεταναίοι είναι ικανοποιημένοι με τις διαστάσεις της λιμενολεκάνης εμένα δεν μου πέφτει λόγος .Οι λιμενικές εγκαταστάσεις θα αναβαθμισθούν και γενικά είναι καλές . Το λιμάνι έχει χωριστεί σε Λιμενικά Οικοδομικά Τετράγωνα (ΛΟΤ). Σε όλα τα κτίσματα δεν θα υπερβαίνουν τα 4 μέτρα πλην ενός που θα είναι το κεντρικό κτήριο και μπορεί να είναι 12μετρα και οι συντελεστές δόμησης είναι μικροί. Στη μελέτη υπάρχει και η υπογειοποίηση της λεωφ. Φλεμινγκ για την είσοδο στο λιμάνι καθώς και προαστιακός .Υπάρχουν και δύο άλλες εναλλακτικές λύσεις για το συγκεκριμένο έργο. Διαβάζοντας όλη την μελέτη δεν μου άρεσαν κάποια πράγματα. Θα αναφέρω ένα για να μήν σας κουράσω. Η παραλία στις Μαρίκες και το ΛΟΤ 9 όπου συμπεριλαμβάνετε εντάσσεται στο λιμένα Ραφήνας το ίδιο και το Μπλε και Κόκκινο λιμανάκι .Προσωπικά αυτά νομίζω ότι πρέπει να ανήκουν στο δήμο. Είμαι υπέρ της ανάπτυξης .Η παραχώρηση του λιμανιού της Ραφήνας στο όποιο επενδυτή είναι θεμιτή αλλά υπό μορφή αντιπαροχής και όχι ξεπουλήματος . Η ζωή είναι δούναι και ΛΑΒΕΙΝ

----------


## thanos75

> Εδώ (https://rpn.gr/?p=7786) μπορούμε να δούμε σχέδια απο  το master plan για το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας περισσότερα δε στο site irida (Ελληνική Δημοκρατία - Κυβέρνηση. Δεν είναι καθόλου κακό . Αν οι καπεταναίοι είναι ικανοποιημένοι με τις διαστάσεις της λιμενολεκάνης εμένα δεν μου πέφτει λόγος .Οι λιμενικές εγκαταστάσεις θα αναβαθμισθούν και γενικά είναι καλές . Το λιμάνι έχει χωριστεί σε Λιμενικά Οικοδομικά Τετράγωνα (ΛΟΤ). Σε όλα τα κτίσματα δεν θα υπερβαίνουν τα 4 μέτρα πλην ενός που θα είναι το κεντρικό κτήριο και μπορεί να είναι 12μετρα και οι συντελεστές δόμησης είναι μικροί. Στη μελέτη υπάρχει και η υπογειοποίηση της λεωφ. Φλεμινγκ για την είσοδο στο λιμάνι καθώς και προαστιακός .Υπάρχουν και δύο άλλες εναλλακτικές λύσεις για το συγκεκριμένο έργο. Διαβάζοντας όλη την μελέτη δεν μου άρεσαν κάποια πράγματα. Θα αναφέρω ένα για να μήν σας κουράσω. Η παραλία στις Μαρίκες και το ΛΟΤ 9 όπου συμπεριλαμβάνετε εντάσσεται στο λιμένα Ραφήνας το ίδιο και το Μπλε και Κόκκινο λιμανάκι .Προσωπικά αυτά νομίζω ότι πρέπει να ανήκουν στο δήμο. Είμαι υπέρ της ανάπτυξης .Η παραχώρηση του λιμανιού της Ραφήνας στο όποιο επενδυτή είναι θεμιτή αλλά υπό μορφή αντιπαροχής και όχι ξεπουλήματος . Η ζωή είναι δούναι και ΛΑΒΕΙΝ


Θα συμφωνήσω...δεν μπορεί ο κάθε επενδυτής να παίρνει το όποιο "δωράκι" χωρίς να δίνονται ανταποδοτικά οφέλη στους δημότες.  Τί δουλειά έχει το Μπλε Λιμανάκι και οι Μαρίκες να συμπεριλαμβάνονται στα master plans για το λιμάνι (παραλίες που και σήμερα απολαμβάνουν οι δημότες και πολύς άλλος κόσμος βέβαια)?Θα συμφωνήσω - βλέποντας το link- ότι οι εγκαταστάσεις φαίνονται καλές και το σημαντικότερο αποφεύγονται τραγικά λάθη του παρελθόντος.  Σε κάθε πάντως περίπτωση καλό είναι να ρωτούνται και καπετάνιοι και γενικότερα άνθρωποι οι οποίοι βιώνουν το λιμάνι σε καθημερινή βάση από την καλή και από την ανάποδη.  Και το σημαντικότερο οι όποιες εργασίες και επενδύσεις να γίνουν στη φιλοσοφία στου τί ακριβώς λιμάνι προβλέπεται στη Ραφήνα- από λειτουργικής απόψεως- ακόμα και μακροπρόθεσμα? Θα εξυπηρετεί τις γραμμές που ήδη εξυπηρετεί? Προβλέπεται κάποιου τύπου "άνοιγμα"? Βέβαια αυτό προυποθέτει και σωστό σχεδιασμό (ή μάλλον ανασχεδιασμό) και προγραμματισμό γενικότερα του ακτοπλοικού χάρτη της Ελλάδος, κάτι που δυστυχώς προσωπικά επί της ουσίας δεν έχω δει ποτέ...από καμία κυβέρνηση

----------


## roussosf

Εκείνο που ακούγετε σαν ......μακρόπνοο σχέδιο είναι : Η Ραφήνα Β Αιγαίο Κυκλάδες , το Λαύριο Δ Κυκλάδες Κρήτη και ο Πειραιάς κρουαζιέρα .Τώρα όσο για τα Δωδεκάνησα μπορεί να τα εξυπηρετήσει και το Λαύριο και η Ραφήνα ανάλογα με το δρομολόγιο. Αν διαβάσει κάποιος την επικαιροποίηση του Master Plan θα δεί ότι αναφέρει για το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας στις εναλλακτικές προτάσεις ,ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητη η δημιουργία θέσεων για κρουαζιέρα Όλα αυτά όπως είπαμε είναι μακρόπνοαααααααααααααααααα...

----------


## thanos75

> Εκείνο που ακούγετε σαν ......μακρόπνοο σχέδιο είναι : Η Ραφήνα Β Αιγαίο Κυκλάδες , το Λαύριο Δ Κυκλάδες Κρήτη και ο Πειραιάς κρουαζιέρα .Τώρα όσο για τα Δωδεκάνησα μπορεί να τα εξυπηρετήσει και το Λαύριο και η Ραφήνα ανάλογα με το δρομολόγιο. Αν διαβάσει κάποιος την επικαιροποίηση του Master Plan θα δεί ότι αναφέρει για το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας στις εναλλακτικές προτάσεις ,ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητη η δημιουργία θέσεων για κρουαζιέρα Όλα αυτά όπως είπαμε είναι μακρόπνοαααααααααααααααααα...


Ασσσχχχ φίλε μου ένα θα πω: Ήμουνα νιος και γέρασα! Αυτά τα άκουγα από παιδάκι (δηλαδή τα περί βορείου Αιγαίου και Κυκλάδων στη Ραφήνα, κλπ), και κάποιοι φαίνεται ότι ακόμα τα λένε....Κατά τη γνώμη μου μάλλον στη σφαίρα του φαντασιακού είναι :Razz: (για να μην πω και του μη λογικά εφικτού γιατι ποιόν εν τέλει θα βόλευε μια τέτοια πολυδιάσπαση των ναυτιλιακών υπηρεσιών και λειτουργιών :Moody: ) παρά μακρόπνοα....

----------


## Blitz-X

Δε νομίζω να φτιάχναν η Αττικό Μετρό και η ΟΣΕ/ΤΡΑΙΝΟΣΕ όλες αυτές τις υποδομές και τις συνδέσεις στον Πειραιά, αλλά και ο ΟΛΠ την ανατολική πλευρά του λιμανιού, αν επρόκειτο να φύγει όλη η ακτοπλοοία για άλλα λιμάνια (Ραφήνα, Λαύριο). My 2 cents.

*ΜΦΧ*

----------


## Joyrider

Ο ΟΣΕ είχε ήδη τις υποδομές στο μεγάλο λιμάνι, και για το μετρό ήταν έτσι κι αλλιώς υποχρέωση να γίνει ένας σταθμός αφού εξυπηρετεί την γραμμή του κυκλικά. 
Θα ήταν χαζομάρα να λειτουργούσε η γραμμή κυκλικά και να μην έχει σταθμό σε τέτοιο σημείο ενδιαφέροντος, θα γελούσαν και τα οδοστρώματα.
Το θέμα είναι πως το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας δέχεται τόσο όγκο κίνησης για πολλά χρόνια τώρα χωρίς καν τις κατάλληλες υποδομές σε συγκοινωνίες, και το Λαύριο είναι ο ορισμός της ταλαιπωρίας, με θαυμάσιο οδικό δίκτυο μεν, αλλά χωρίς ολοκληρωμένες συγκοινωνίες δε.

----------


## fotis

Παιδιά μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος τι κάνει δεμένο το πλοίο Variety Voyager στον εσωτερικό μώλο του λιμανιού της Ραφήνας εδώ και δύο μήνες κοντά? Η θέα του μπορεί να είναι δεσπόζουσα μεν, αλλά θεωρώ οτι θα αποτελέσει εμπόδιο οταν με το καλό καταφθάσουν τα ταχύπλοα καταμαράν (αν δρομολογηθούν τυχόν το καλοκαίρι) εφέτος στο λιμάνι για δρομολόγια προς τα νησιά.

----------


## thanos75

> Παιδιά μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος τι κάνει δεμένο το πλοίο Variety Voyager στον εσωτερικό μώλο του λιμανιού της Ραφήνας εδώ και δύο μήνες κοντά? Η θέα του μπορεί να είναι δεσπόζουσα μεν, αλλά θεωρώ οτι θα αποτελέσει εμπόδιο οταν με το καλό καταφθάσουν τα ταχύπλοα καταμαράν (αν δρομολογηθούν τυχόν το καλοκαίρι) εφέτος στο λιμάνι για δρομολόγια προς τα νησιά.


Λέτε να δούμε κρουαζιέρες από Ραφήνα φέτος το καλοκαρί? Μακάρι :Courage: 
Ευτυχώς πάντως δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχουν φέτος το καλοκαρί πολλά ταχύπλοα στο λιμάνι μετά το deal Στεφάνου-Ηλιόπουλου (πλην του Superexpress)

https://zh-cn.facebook.com/rafinapikerminews/videos/%CE%BF-%CE%B4%CE%B9%CE%BF%CE%B3%CE%AD%CE%BD%CE%B7%CF%82-%CE%B2%CE%B5%CE%BD%CE%B5%CF%84%CF%8C%CF%80%CE%BF%C  F%85%CE%BB%CE%BF%CF%82-%CF%80%CE%BB%CE%BF%CE%B9%CE%BF%CE%BA%CF%84%CE%AE%C  F%84%CE%B7%CF%82-%CF%84%CE%BF%CF%85-variety-voyager-%CE%BC%CE%B1%CF%82-%CE%BE%CE%B5%CE%BD%CE%B1%CE%B3%CE%B5%CE%AF-%CF%83%CF%84%CE%BF-%CF%85%CF%80%CE%B5%CF%81%CF%83%CF%8D%CE%B3%CF%87/297957955004559/?__so__=permalink&__rv__=related_videos

----------

